# Ist unser System nur für Reiche ausgelegt ?



## Bauschaum7 (31. August 2020)

bzw viel zu krass nur für Reiche ausgelegt, und sollte daran was geändert werden ?

Ich meine ,  die sagen ja das man auch als Kleinanleger das Geld was man über Jahrzehnte mit harter Arbeit sich erspart hat lieber in Aktien investieren sollte als sinnlos auf der Bank liegen zulassen, wo man womöglich noch Negativzinsen bezahlt.
Und sagen dann noch man soll privat für die Rente vorsorgen.

Aber der Abschlag von 25% für Kleinanleger ist im meinen Augen viel zu hoch , und steht nicht im Verhältnis . Da sollte es eine gestufte Regulierung geben , die etwas Bürger bzw Volks-freundlicher ist.

Als Beispiel :  wenn ich als  Kleinanleger zb  mal 10.000€ durch Aktien im Plus bin ,  zahl ich beim Verkauf schon 2500€ Kapitalertragssteuer , bei 20.000  schon 4000€. Das ist viel zuviel , so hat man nicht wirklich eine Chance sich was " aufzubauen " bzw reicht es dann auch kaum das man als Rentner sorgenfrei hier leben kann . Glaube das trifft mitlerweile auf fast 50% der Bevölkung zu.

Man müsste das staffeln . weil 801 bzw 1602€ Steuerfreistellungsauftrag ist ein Witz  .  Das heißt ja nur das man auf 800€ bzw 1600€ Plus keine 25% Steuer abtreten muß. Man spart sich dadurch dann ja nur 200 bzw 400€ Steuern . 
Wer nutzt diese Registrierung , das lohnt sich doch garnich und steht keineswegs im Verhältnis zum Risiko des Kleinanlegers

Man sollte den Steuerfreistellungsauftrag  auf 10.000 bzw 20.000 erhöhen .  Weil jemand der zb 1.000.000 investiert und macht 10% Plus , was nicht selten vorkommt , der hat dann gleichmal 100.000 plus . Wenn der jetzt 25% Steuern drauf bezahlt ist es ja okay , weil dann immernoch Reingewinn 75.000€ übrigbleiben .
Im Verhältnis : Ein Kleinanleger mit 10.000€ Einlage muß für 100.000€ Plus nicht 10% Plus machen sondern 1000% Plus. aber sowas ist sehr selten und unrealistisch bzw nicht in 5 Jahren machbar . Aber 10% geht schon.

Aber für Kleinanleger ist das viel zuviel .  Da kann man auch die SPD " Volkspartei " wählen , die ändern das Gesetz zu Gunsten der normalen hart arbeiteten Bevölkerung auch nicht .

Da muß sich bei den geldgierigen aussortierenden volksfeindlichen Politiken noch was ändern. Sonst gibt es in 30 Jahren mal richtig Altersarmut . 
  " Wir schaffen das "  ..... 

Oder was meint ihr ?  
Oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Wenn ich Politiker von der SPD wäre würde ich das mit dem Steuerfreistellungsauftrag als erstes auf die Agenda setzen .


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2020)

Die Anstalt - Versicherungslobby vs. gesetzliche Rente - YouTube


dafür könnte man ja eine demo machen..


----------



## Bauschaum7 (31. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Anstalt - Versicherungslobby vs. gesetzliche Rente - YouTube
> 
> 
> dafür könnte man ja eine demo machen..



sehr interessant , Danke .

Ich weiß ist eine Satire bzw Comedysendung ,  aber ich hätte da nicht gelacht ...  das ist überhaupt nicht witzig !

PS:  ich hab mir das grad zum zweiten mal angeschaut ,............  jetzt bin ich richtig traurig bzw desillusioniert  .....  SIE ARSCH xD


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> PS:  ich hab mir das grad zum zweiten mal angeschaut ,............  jetzt bin ich richtig traurig bzw desillusioniert



Interessant ist ja, dass die Leute trotzdem noch gewählt werden, die das seit Jahren verbocken und ständig davon reden wie schlimm das alles ist, sich aber nach der aktiven Politikerzeit freuen, in eins der Unternehmen unterzukommen, die man früher so nett bedacht hat.
Was macht Sigmar Gabriel gerade? Genau. 
Wer war noch mal Gerhard Schröder? Hab ich vergessen. 
Und der Josef Fischer? Ach jaaa.


----------



## lefskij (31. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist eine Satire bzw Comedysendung ,  aber ich hätte da nicht gelacht ...  das ist überhaupt nicht witzig !



Die Anstalt ist zwar eine satirisch aufgemachte Show aber ich würde diese sehr ordentlich recherchierte Sendung nicht als Comedy sondern mal eher als "Realsatire" bezeichnen. Die beteiligten Personen finden selbst klitzekleine Infohäppchen, die man selbst bei sehr aufmerksamem Lesen verschiedener Zeitungen oder dem Schauen von gesellschaftlichen Dokus gerne mal übersieht.

Wenn man zum Beispiel an Immobilen-Größen wie z. B. BlackRock oder Autobauer Daimler Chrysler denkt, welche beide bereits in der Sendung thematisiert wurden (übrigens mal wieder großartig präsentiert), bekommt der geneigte Zuschauer sehr schnell eine "Kravatte" und er fragt sich doch, was er in seinem Leben anders macht und nicht derart im Geld schwimmt...

Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Aktien hält sich sehr in Grenzen und ich beabsichtige auch keine Geschäfte mit dem organisierten Verbrechen zu tätigen und so werde ich wohl mit dem, was mir an finanziellen Mitteln zur Verfügung steht, auskommen müssen. Dennoch empfinde ich was die Kapitalertragssteuer angeht genauso wie Du Bauschaum7 und es gibt ja auch noch die allseits unbeliebte Vermögenssteuer, die zwar ab und zu mal erwähnt wird aber ein sehr heisses Eisen zu sein scheint, dass unsere Politiker sich daran lieber nicht die Finger verbrennen möchten.

Unser Reichtum beruht nun mal leider auf der Ausbeutung von Schwachen und dieser rote Faden zieht sich durch unsere Geschichte und wird wohl auch noch vor der Nase unserer Enkel baumeln. Meine Freundin bezeichnet unser System gerne als "Raubtier-Kapitalismus" und ich finde, das trifft es ganz gut. Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass die "Märkte" (Börsen und große Unternehmen mit gigantischen Werten und Erträgen) uns mit - ich nenne es mal: abstrakten Spekulationen auf z. B. Nahrungsmittelpreisen schockieren und somit ohne Skrupel die Schwachen noch mehr benachteiligen, treibt mir regelmäßig die Magensäure hoch.

Von Steuerspar-Tricks fangen wir lieber gar nicht erst an. Es gibt ein kleines passendes Sprichwort, was ich gerne erwähne: Der Teufel schei..t immer auf den größten Haufen. Und das wird vermutlich auch noch länger so bleiben, denn die superreichen 10% der deutschen Bevölkerung besitzen 90% des gesamten Vermögens und das kranke daran ist ja, dass jeder einzelne davon derart viel Geld besitzt, dass er es in zehn Leben gar nicht ausgeben kann...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (31. August 2020)

Unser Reichtum !?   ,  frag mal 60% der Bevölkerung  ,  du bist heute auch etwas sarkastisch drauf ?  ^^

Frag mich echt was die Ossis sich in 30 Jahren zusammensparen bzw aufbauen konnten bei den Lohnabstrichen  

Oder haben die schon aufgegeben und gehen nicht mehr arbeiten und arrangieren sich mit den Mitteln  und machen das Beste draus ?

edit :   Tesla baut nicht umsonst in Brandenburg die neue Gigafabrik , hoffe Elon ist nicht so krass wie Jeff drauf und bezahlt den Leuten dort auch den angemessen Lohn in Deutschland ohne West-Ost Gefälle


----------



## lefskij (31. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Unser Reichtum !?   ,  frag mal 60% der Bevölkerung  ,  du bist heute auch etwas sarkastisch drauf ?  ^^



Die Bezeichnung "unser Reichtum" beziehe ich auf unser gesamtes System und wir sind ja ein Teil davon...

Wir konsumieren, fahren Auto - auch mal zur nächsten Tanke, weil der Sprit da zwei Cent weniger kostet, essen Fleisch, trinken Wasser aus Flaschen, sind sauer, wenn wir mal nicht das Sonderangebot bekommen, wollen eine Verkehrswende durch E-Mobilität (verbraucht Unmengen an Lithium - Ausbeutung Lateinamerikas), gehen wählen und offensichtlich hat Threshold recht und die Gier mancher Damen und Herren ist derart grenzenlos, dass ein paar Taler zur rechten Zeit alle Mühen vergessen lassen (da denke ich z. B. an den Bundesverkehrsminister und frage mich, warum der nicht schon längst im Knast sitzt).

Ich persönlich zähle mich auch zu den kleinen Leuten, habe ein eher unterdurchschnittliches Einkommen - wobei man unsere Einkommensstaffelung und deren Zuordnung zu Schichten mal grundlegend überarbeiten sollte, denn sie trifft auf den von Dir erwähnten Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht zu. Eine Arbeiterschicht, die am Monatsende trotz zum Teil mehreren Jobs fast nichts mehr auf dem Konto hat, muss als Alarmzeichen wahrgenommen werden und es darf nicht zu einer solchen Benachteiligung kommen. Da wäre eine grundlegende Steuerreform von Nöten...

Vor fünfzehn Jahren habe ich das letzte Mal einen Kredit aufgenommen, hatte einen riesen Berg an Schulden und kaum eine Nacht ruhig schlafen können. Und selbst das ist kein Vergleich zu Menschen, die sich ihre nächste Mahlzeit in Form von Pfand aus dem Altglascontainer angeln müssen. Es macht mich traurig und wütend zugleich und der Umstand, dass wir eher keine Rente mehr erwarten dürfen und unter anderem die Politik zu privater Vorsorge rät, gibt keine gute Perspektive.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. September 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Unser Reichtum !?   ,  frag mal 60% der Bevölkerung  ,  du bist heute auch etwas sarkastisch drauf ?  ^^
> 
> Frag mich echt was die Ossis sich in 30 Jahren zusammensparen bzw aufbauen konnten bei den Lohnabstrichen
> Tesla baut nicht umsonst in Brandenburg die neue Gigafabrik , hoffe Elon ist nicht so krass wie Jeff drauf und bezahlt den Leuten dort auch den angemessen Lohn in Deutschland ohne West-Ost Gefälle
> ...



PS:   für lefskij ....   siehe oben,   editiert


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist eine Satire bzw Comedysendung ,  aber ich hätte da nicht gelacht ...  das ist überhaupt nicht witzig !



Das ist im Gegensatz zur Heutes-Show keine einfach Satire/Comedy-Sendung sondern echtes Kabarett. 
Aber die Themen sind wirklich oft so einfach Todernst, das man da nicht viel lachen kann. 
Aber sonst kommt die Aufklärung halt leider auch nicht und es ist gut, wie intensiv sich die Anstalt damit beschäftigt.


Allgemein:
ZDFzeit: Armes Deutschland, reiches Deutschland - ZDFmediathek


Und die Regelungen zum Steuerfreibetrag für Zinsen reichen aus. Um bei 1% Zinsen (und selbst die gibt es kaum noch) auf 800€ an Zinsen zu bekommen, müsste man schon 80.000€ die auf der hohen Kante liegen, anlegen und zählt damit zu den Vermögenden. 
Viele können nicht mal eben 900€ für dringende Anschaffungen ausgeben. Verbraucher - Jeder Dritte kann unerwartete groessere Ausgaben nicht bezahlen - Wirtschaft - SZ.de


			
				https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/verbraucher-jeder-dritte-kann-unerwartete-groessere-ausgaben-nicht-bezahlen-dpa.urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-140527-99-01145 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Drittel der Bevölkerung in Deutschland kann sich unerwartete Ausgaben von mindestens 940 Euro nicht leisten.



Das trifft für mich zwar nicht zu, weil ich die 450€ aus meinem Nebenjob größtenteils zur Seite lege, trotzdem liege ich als Student insgesamt unter den 866€ bei denen man als relativ Arm zählt. 
Mehr als 600.000 Sachsen sind armutsgefaehrdet


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. September 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich meine ,  die sagen ja das man auch als Kleinanleger das Geld was man über Jahrzehnte mit harter Arbeit sich erspart hat lieber in Aktien investieren sollte als sinnlos auf der Bank liegen zulassen, wo man womöglich noch Negativzinsen bezahlt.


Daran Schuld ist die EZB. Welche Parteien sind nochmal so pro Euro und EU?
Die SPD ist ganz vorne mit dabei.
Die SPD ist auch für höhere Steuern, die übrigens indirekt alle betreffen, egal wie viel Geld die haben.

Von daher: Einfach aufhören, solche Parteien zu wählen oder anderweitig zu unterstützen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Daher besteht die Lösung in einer Vermögenssteuer, die entsprechend nur die Reichen zahlen, die aber auch entsprechend hoch ist. Z.B. 90% auf alles über 10 Mio. Privatvermögen.

Bleiben denen also immer noch 1 Mio, da nagt somit keiner am Hungertuch.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2020)

Du denkst mit Deiner "Lösung" viel zu kurz. Warum sollte ein mittelständischer Unternehmer noch ein Unternehmen führen, wenn 90% seiner Einkünfte beim Staat landen, nur weil er sich vorher in Jahrzehnten ein Vermögen erarbeitet und nun "zu viel" auf der hohen Kante hat? Das lohnt sich dann schlichtweg für ihn nicht (Stichwort: Eigenkapitalrendite und unternehmerisches Risiko).  Der Unternehmer kann die Bude dann natürlich dichtmachen und von seinem Ersparten leben. Die Jobs die da dranhängen sind ja egal!?

Btw: Was hast Du da gerechnet? Wenn alles Vermögen über 10 Millionen mit 90% versteuert werden müsste, warum bliebe dann nur noch eine Million übrig?


----------



## Mancko (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Daher besteht die Lösung in einer Vermögenssteuer, die entsprechend nur die Reichen zahlen, die aber auch entsprechend hoch ist. Z.B. 90% auf alles über 10 Mio. Privatvermögen.
> 
> Bleiben denen also immer noch 1 Mio, da nagt somit keiner am Hungertuch.



Viel Spass mit der sich daran anschließenden Arbeitslosigkeit. Wer ist denn bei solchen Rahmenbedingungen noch so blöde und baut ein Unternehmen in Deutschland auf? Da würde ich meinen Laden sofort dicht machen oder ins Ausland verlagern und dort investieren.

Ich bin auch mal zur Schule gegangen, habe dann studiert und mich erstmal als Angestellter verdingt und irgendwann 10 Jahre später ein eigenes Unternehmen aufgebaut. Heute habe ich fast 50 Mitarbeiter. Ich hatte früher nach dem Studium nichts. Kein Erbe, kein Startkapital nichts. Ich arbeite 70 bis 80 Stunden die Woche um das Baby am Laufen zu halten. Wenn ich meine abbezahlte Immobilie in zentraler Lage in einer der Hype Städte in Deutschland, in der ich aber selber wohne von deren imaginären Wert ich aber nichts habe, und den imaginären Firmenwert zusammenaddieren würde, wäre ich bei der von Dir genannten Rahmenbedingungen ja schon fett dabei. Man könnte auch sagen der Ertrag von 10 Jahren harter Arbeit soll nach Deiner Regelung einfach mal so mir nichts dir nichts umverteilt werden und das dann am Besten und vorzugsweise noch an Menschen die noch nichtmal die Hälfte meines Pensums leisten. Von Zuwanderern die hier keinen Mehrwert bringen und auch zu Lebzeiten nie bringen werden und nur im Sozialsystem landen ganz zu schweigen.

Ganz ehrlich wo ist da bitte noch die Motivation für mich das Ganze weiter in Deutschland voranzutreiben? Da such ich mir doch dann direkt ein Land in dem Gründertum und Unternehmertum willkommen ist. Davon gibt es auf der Welt genug. Und die richtig großen Milliardäre wirst damit auch nicht bekommen. So schnell kannst Du gar nicht schauen wie deren Geldvermögen, Gold, Aktien und andere Wertanlagen in irgendwelchen Trusts auf den Virgin Islands oder Cayman Islands landen. Die beschäftigen Heerschaaren an teuren Anwälten und Vermögensberatern. Die zusammen haben so viel Intelligenz aufzubieten wie die ganzen Linken Parteien in Deutschland zusammen nicht und deswegen werden solche Konzepte auch immer scheitern.

Von daher bin ich eher für das Gegenteilige. Investoren und Unternehmertum freundliches Klima schaffen, Steuern und Sozialabgaben runter und zwar ganz generell auch für alle Arbeitnehmerschichten und somit zu mehr Investition anregen und dafür auf der anderen Seite bei den Ausgaben ansetzen. Da gibt es ohne Ende Potential ohne das ein Arbeitsloser oder Hartz4 Empfänger das merkt, zB, GKV Verschlankung, Behördenverschlankung und Digitalisierung, Pull Effekte für Zuwanderer aus Armutsregionen der Welt auf 0 runterfahren und knallharte Mehrwertspolicy mit Punktesystem wie in Australien, Neuseeland, Canada etc. 

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich auf jeden Fall aber den Mindestlohn raufsetzen. Ich wäre da sogar für 15 Euro pro Stunde statt der zum Teil andiskutierten 12. Der Lohn muss so sein, dass man davon gut leben kann und da ist es mir egal ob jemand Putzkraft, Kellner oder sonst was ist. Ich glaube sogar, dass sich 15 Euro gar nicht negativ auswirken würden, wenn auf der anderen Seite endlich mal die Abgabenlast und Regulierung und der Paragraphenzoo spürbar sinken. Das würde m.E. eher zu deutlich größerer wirtschaftlicher Dynamik führen. Aus dem Euro müssten wir dann m.E. allerdings raus weil die trägen Südstaaten Europas und vor allem auch Frankreich damit noch viel mehr Probleme bekommen würden als heute. Die sind einfach weltweit gesehen nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig und durch fehlende eigene Währung können die nicht mehr abwerten. Also müssten dann entweder die raus oder wir. Anders wird es nicht klappen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Von Zuwanderern die hier keinen Mehrwert bringen und auch zu Lebzeiten nie bringen werden und nur im Sozialsystem landen ganz zu schweigen.



Lel 


---- 

 Arbeitnehmer Beiträge sänken und auch noch Soziales  ? Geht dir nur darum das du weniger Beiträge für deine Arbeitnehmer bezahlst statt für die Allgemeinheit gutes zutun und dafür auch noch  frech für sich selbst Steuer Erleichterungen verlangen ? 

Hat dir agenda 2010  und Co. nicht gereicht?


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Daran Schuld ist die EZB. Welche Parteien sind nochmal so pro Euro und EU?
> Die SPD ist ganz vorne mit dabei.
> Die SPD ist auch für höhere Steuern, die übrigens indirekt alle betreffen, egal wie viel Geld die haben.
> 
> Von daher: Einfach aufhören, solche Parteien zu wählen oder anderweitig zu unterstützen.



Öhm -- wer war die ganze Zeit an der Regierungsverantwortung? Also seit der Finanzkrise 2008? Ununterbrochen?
Genau. Die Union.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

Der Kapitalismus hat sich überlebt, es ist Zeit Wohlstand umzuverteilen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus hat sich überlebt, es ist Zeit Wohlstand umzuverteilen.



Bei dir weißt man nie  ob du nur trollst oder satire machst ^^


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Wir brauchen ein anderes System. Eins, das Nachhaltigkeit fördert und Verschwendung bestraft.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bei dir weißt man nie  ob du nur trollst oder satire machst ^^



Ich denke es sollte langsam jedem klar sein, dass ein System, das auf unendliches Wachstum setzt in einer endlichen Welt nicht funktioniert. Und im Endeffekt verteilt sich Reichtum immer von alleine. Bisher ist jedes noch so mächtige und wohlhabende Imperium zerfallen und so wird es auch dem kapitalistischen Westen gehen. Ich würde mal behaupten wir sehen gerade die typischen ersten Zeichen des Verfalls. Ein Ende der inneren Einheit, Kämpfe innerhalb der Bevölkerung, Verlust des Vertrauens in die Regierung und zunehmender Druck auf die Außengrenzen.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Wo gibt es Kämpfe innerhalb der Bevölkerung?
Meinst du die paar Spinner auf Demos? Das sind keine Kämpfe.
Solange der Großteil der Bevölkerung gut leben kann, ändert sich gar nichts.
Und selbst wenn der Großteil der Bevölkerung in Armut lebt, ändert sich auch nichts. Sieht man ja gut an Brasilien oder den USA.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du denkst mit Deiner "Lösung" viel zu kurz. Warum sollte ein mittelständischer Unternehmer noch ein Unternehmen führen, wenn 90% seiner Einkünfte beim Staat landen, nur weil er sich vorher in Jahrzehnten ein Vermögen erarbeitet und nun "zu viel" auf der hohen Kante hat?



Das ist quatsch. 
Kein kleiner Selbständiger kommt auf so viel Geld um am Ende 10 Mio. Euro privates Vermögen zu haben. 

Das geht nur mit genügend krimineller Energie.

Nicht umsonst wird der Geldwäsche Paragraph deutlich verschärft.

Und wem ein aktuelle Beispiel für so einen Kriminellen fehlt: BKA  -  Fahndung nach Personen - MARSALEK, Jan | bka.de


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2020)

Interessant wie Kommunistenlastig das Forum mittlerweile ist. Linke haben noch nie etwas von Wirtschaft verstanden. Nicht nur, dass die DDR z.B. ein Unrechtsstaat war, sie war auch noch bettelarm auf Grund ihrer stupiden Wirtschaftspolitik, die nur von Ideologie und nicht von Intelligenz geleitet war. 
Schade, dass in den Schulen noch nie Wert auf Bildung im wirtschaftlichen Bereich gelegt wurde, dann hätte man solche unsinnigen Diskussionen nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Linke haben noch nie etwas von Wirtschaft verstanden.



Wie hoch war noch mal die Staatsverschuldung als Merkel an den Start ging? Und wie hoch ist sie heute?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hoch war noch mal die Staatsverschuldung als Merkel an den Start ging? Und wie hoch ist sie heute?



Nur weil etwas schlecht ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass andere immer besser oder schlechter sind.
Man merkt ganz genau, dass linke Politik nie auf einen grünen Zweig kommt.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch.
> Kein kleiner Selbständiger kommt auf so viel Geld um am Ende 10 Mio. Euro privates Vermögen zu haben.
> 
> Das geht nur mit genügend krimineller Energie.
> ...


Den Quatsch hier schreibst Du. Ich habe "mittelständischer Unternehmer" und nicht "kleiner Selbstständiger" geschrieben. Dass damit kein Friseursalon gemeint ist, solltest Du Dir denken können, also lenke nicht (wie immer) ab. Was haben kriminelle Energie und Geldwäsche jetzt damit zu tun? Wieso ist es für Dich so unvorstellbar, dass ein Unternehmer in ein paar Jahrzehnten legal ein solches Vermögen aufbauen kann?


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch.
> Kein kleiner Selbständiger kommt auf so viel Geld um am Ende 10 Mio. Euro privates Vermögen zu haben.
> 
> Das geht nur mit genügend krimineller Energie.
> ...



Das ist falsch. Du kannst einziger Gesellschafter einer GmbH sein, die über Werte in dieser Höhe verfügt, wo ist da dann die Grenze zum Privatvermögen? Das sieht man ja bei einem Bezoz ganz effektiv. Er gründete in einer Garage eine kleine Firma, die irgendwann zu einer AG wurde und hält nun als Gründer einen erheblichen Teil der Aktien der AG. Der Wert dieser Aktien wird aber seinem Privatvermögen zugeschlagen.


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hoch war noch mal die Staatsverschuldung als Merkel an den Start ging? Und wie hoch ist sie heute?



Ich bin mal so freundlich dich darauf hinzuweisen, dass Staatsverschuldung völlig irrelevant ist solange der Staat die Kredite bedienen kann, was heute einfacher ist als je zuvor ist.



seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Du kannst einziger Gesellschafter einer GmbH sein, die über Werte in dieser Höhe verfügt, wo ist da dann die Grenze zum Privatvermögen? Das sieht man ja bei einem Bezoz ganz effektiv. Er gründete in einer Garage eine kleine Firma, die irgendwann zu einer AG wurde und hält nun als Gründer einen erheblichen Teil der Aktien der AG. Der Wert dieser Aktien wird aber seinem Privatvermögen zugeschlagen.



Die Aktien und damit ihr Wert sind logischerweise Teil des Privatvermögens. Auch bei einer GmbH ist der Anteil an der GmbH Privatvermögen.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieso ist es für Dich so unvorstellbar, dass ein Unternehmer in ein paar Jahrzehnten legal ein solches Vermögen aufbauen kann?



Warum sollte er das machen?
Mein Chef hat die Firma von seinem Vater übernommen und ausgebaut. Klar geht es ihm finanziell gut, aber er hat keine Finca auf Mallorca oder eine Yacht im Hafen. Alles Geld, das verdient wird, wird wieder in die Firma investiert.
Das ist normaler Weise der Weg eines mittelständigen Unternehmen mit ein paar Hundert Mitarbeiter.
Das Geld aus der Firma ziehen und sich damit bereichern, ist meiner Meinung der falsche Weg. Denn dadurch kann die Firma schnell mal unter Druck geraten, wenn es nicht rund läuft und aktuell läuft es bei vielen nicht Rund.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so freundlich dich darauf hinzuweisen, dass Staatsverschuldung völlig irrelevant ist solange der Staat die Kredite bedienen kann, was heute einfacher ist als je zuvor ist.



Aber es zeigt ja was -- und zwar, dass Merkel und Co. genauso wenig mit Geld umgehen kann wie jeder andere, der mal an der Regierung saß.
Wieso also sollte die Linke dann schlechter sein?


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber es zeigt ja was -- und zwar, dass Merkel und Co. genauso wenig mit Geld umgehen kann wie jeder andere, der mal an der Regierung saß.
> Wieso also sollte die Linke dann schlechter sein?



Deine Antworten bestätigten meine Aussage nur immer mehr . Noch einmal die reine Höhe der Staatsverschuldung ist völlig irrelevant, diese sagt effektiv nichts darüber aus, ob eine Regierung gut gewirtschaftet hat bzw. gute Wirtschaftspolitik betrieben hat oder nicht. 
Es ist schlicht ein Fakt, dass Linke Wirtschaftspolitik immer schief geht, das hat die Geschichte und die Gegenwart gezeigt und die Zukunft wird es wieder zeigen.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> I
> Die Aktien und damit ihr Wert sind logischerweise Teil des Privatvermögens. Auch bei einer GmbH ist der Anteil an der GmbH Privatvermögen.



Sag ich ja. Das heißt also der Firmenwert entspricht für den Anteilseigner seinem Privatvermögen.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das machen?
> Mein Chef hat die Firma von seinem Vater übernommen und ausgebaut. Klar geht es ihm finanziell gut, aber er hat keine Finca auf Mallorca oder eine Yacht im Hafen. Alles Geld, das verdient wird, wird wieder in die Firma investiert.
> Das ist normaler Weise der Weg eines mittelständigen Unternehmen mit ein paar Hundert Mitarbeiter.
> Das Geld aus der Firma ziehen und sich damit bereichern, ist meiner Meinung der falsche Weg. Denn dadurch kann die Firma schnell mal unter Druck geraten, wenn es nicht rund läuft und aktuell läuft es bei vielen nicht Rund.


Er muss doch gar nichts rausziehen, wenn ihm die Firma gehört. Über das Vermögen verfügt er ja trotzdem schon. Verkauft er die Firma morgen, dann hat er dasselbe Vermögen zum Stichtag, eben nur in anderer Form. Ärmer oder reicher ist er dadurch nicht geworden.

Davon abgesehen reinvestieren aber die wenigsten Firmeninhaber sämtliche Gewinne dauerhaft in ihre Firma. Man tut ganz gut daran, sich als Inhaber selbst abzusichern. Nicht ohne Grund gründen die Leute ihre Firmen überwiegend mit beschränkter Haftung. Eben für genau den Fall, dass die Firma irgendwann den Bach runtergeht. Und dann möchte niemand dastehen und die letzten Jahrzehnte für "nichts" gearbeitet haben, weil er sämtliche Gewinne im Unternehmen belassen hat.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er muss doch gar nichts rausziehen, wenn ihm die Firma gehört. Über das Vermögen verfügt er ja trotzdem schon. Verkauft er die Firma morgen, dann hat er dasselbe Vermögen zum Stichtag, eben nur in anderer Form. Ärmer oder reicher ist er dadurch nicht geworden.
> 
> Davon abgesehen reinvestieren aber die wenigsten Firmeninhaber sämtliche Gewinne dauerhaft in ihre Firma. Man tut ganz gut daran, sich als Inhaber selbst abzusichern. Nicht ohne Grund gründen die Leute ihre Firmen überwiegend mit beschränkter Haftung. Eben für genau den Fall, dass die Firma irgendwann den Bach runtergeht. Und dann möchte niemand dastehen und die letzten Jahrzehnte für "nichts" gearbeitet haben, weil er sämtliche Gewinne im Unternehmen belassen hat.



Es geht um Privatvermögen. Die Firma, inkl. Gebäude, Maschinen, Dienstwagen ist Firmeneigentum. 
Wenn jemand den Dienstwagen privat nutzen will, muss er das extra als geldwerten Vorteil mit 1% versteuern. 

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen absichern und bereichern. Wenn er 100.000€ für die Altersvorsorge zu Seite legt und noch ein privates Haus für vielleicht 400.000€ besitzt, ist er sehr gut abgesichert. 
500.000€ Vermögen sind aber noch weit entfernt von 10 Mio. Euro. 
Dazu zählt man bereits ab 268.000€ zu den Vermögenden in Deutschland, die nur 10% der Bevölkerung ausmachen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht solltest du dir das Video noch ein zweites mal ansehen. 
ZDFzeit: Armes Deutschland, reiches Deutschland - ZDFmediathek


Dazu hat ja niemand gesagt, das Leute die knapp an den 10 Mio € schrammen nicht einfach einen Teil des Geldes verkonsumieren dürfen. Das würde dann auch das Geld wieder in den Wirtschaftskreislauf führen und BIP sowie die Mehrwertsteuereinnahmen steigern.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2020)

Du schreibst echt ein wirres Zeug. Warum sollte man sich an seiner eigenen Firma nicht bereichern dürfen? Dafür macht man den ganzen Spaß. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Aber jemand, der 90% Steuern auf Vermögen für angemessen hält, und meint, jeder muss sich mit 500.000 Euro zufriedengeben, der wird das nicht verstehen.

Nur noch eins: 100.000 Euro Altersvorsorge sind für einen Selbstständigen lächerlich. Die kannst Du ja mal auf 20 Jahre umlegen und Du wirst feststellen, dass Du davon im Alter nicht mal die PKV bezahlen kannst.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Es gab erst vor kurzem ein Urteil des BFH, was für einen Geschäftsführer an Lohn angemessen ist. 
BFH: Keine Gemeinnuetzigkeit bei zu hohem GF-Gehalt

Und nicht ohne Grund, sollten alle in die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung einzahlen. Auch Selbstständige und Beamte.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Deine Antworten bestätigten meine Aussage nur immer mehr . Noch einmal die reine Höhe der Staatsverschuldung ist völlig irrelevant, diese sagt effektiv nichts darüber aus, ob eine Regierung gut gewirtschaftet hat bzw. gute Wirtschaftspolitik betrieben hat oder nicht.
> Es ist schlicht ein Fakt, dass Linke Wirtschaftspolitik immer schief geht, das hat die Geschichte und die Gegenwart gezeigt und die Zukunft wird es wieder zeigen.



Wo hat denn die geschichte gezeigt, dass eine links orientierte Regierung wirtschaftlich versagt hat?
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht an Hungerwinter unter Brandt, Schmidt oder Schröder erinnern.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gab erst vor kurzem ein Urteil des BFH, was für einen Geschäftsführer an Lohn angemessen ist.
> BFH: Keine Gemeinnuetzigkeit bei zu hohem GF-Gehalt



Willst Du mich jetzt komplett auf den Arm nehmen? Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Da geht es um Gemeinnützige Körperschaften wie zum Beispiel gGmbH. Das ist ein Thema für sich. Wenn Du beispielsweise ein mittelständisches Maschinenbauunternehmen führst, dann tust Du das sicher nicht in Form einer gGmbH.

Um das Gehalt ging es auch nicht, sondern um die Verwendung des Gewinns. Du stehst doch immer so auf Gesetzestexte, dann lies Dich doch mal z. B. ins GmbH-Gesetz ein. Stichwort: "Gewinnverwendung"



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und nicht ohne Grund, sollten alle in die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung einzahlen. Auch Selbstständige und Beamte.


 Und wer legt das fest? Du oder was? Maß Dir mal nicht zu viel an. Das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Genau so wie die Verwendung seines Unternehmensgewinns.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Dann hat er sich aber auch entsprechend an den Steuerzahlungen zu beteiligen.

Eigentum verpflichtet.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich an seiner eigenen Firma nicht bereichern dürfen?



Da hat doch auch keiner was gegen.
Aber wieso gibt es Milliardäre? Auf wessen Kosten sind die denn so reich geworden?
Ich kenne sehr viele kleine und mittlere Unternehmen. Die allermeisten sind daran interessiert, dass die Firma brummt und die Leute Arbeit haben.
Ein kleiner Teil interessiert sich nicht für das, Hauptsache das Ganze wirft Geld ab, damit man auf den Bahamas überwintern kann.
Natürlich sind das die Leute, die ein Dutzend Anwälte und Steuerexperten am Laufen haben, damit sie auch den letzten Cent herauspressen können.
Da wird dann eine Firma gegründet, auf deren Namen das Haus dann läuft, damit man auch hier noch Steuern sparen kann, usw.

Solche Leute kann ich in der freien Wirtschaft schlicht nicht gebrauchen. Ein Unternehmen ist letztendlich nur so gut wie die Arbeitnehmer, die den Umsatz erwirtschaften.
Sind die Arbeitnehmer motiviert und kreativ, geht es dem Unternehmen gut. Und gute Unternehmen wissen das und investieren eben auch darin.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

*Hinter jedem großen Vermögen steht ein großes Verbrechen.

Das Geheimnis des großen Vermögens ohne ersichtlichen Grund ist ein vergessenes Verbrechen, weil es richtig gemacht wurde.*

_Honoré de Balzac


_Letztes trifft ja auf das ererbte Vermögen einiger Unternehmer und Villenbesitzer zu, dessen geerbte Firma / Villa von den Nazis unterstützt wurden bzw. deren rechtmäßige Eigentümer ermordet oder verschleppt wurde.
z.B. Nazi-Vergangenheit holt Milliardaers-Familie Reimann ein | Aktuell Deutschland | DW | 24.03.2019
Bildstrecke - Deutsche Unternehmen und ihre Rolle in der NS-Zeit - Wirtschaft - SZ.de
100 Jahre BMW: Die Schatten der NS-Vergangenheit | Kultur | DW | 05.03.2016



			
				https://www.dw.com/de/100-jahre-bmw-die-schatten-der-ns-vergangenheit/a-19094556 schrieb:
			
		

> BMW ist - neben dem Flugzeugbauer Ernst Heinkel - eines der ersten beiden Unternehmen, das ab Februar 1943 von Konzentrationslager-Außenlagern profitierte. Bei BMW mussten Häftlinge aus dem Konzentrationslager Dachau-Allach arbeiten.


Durch das kriminell erlangte Vermögen zählen die BMW-Erben nun mit zu den reichsten Leuten in Deutschland. Das sind die reichsten Deutschen 2019: BMW-Erben nicht mehr Spitze - FOCUS Online


----------



## Mancko (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann hat er sich aber auch entsprechend an den Steuerzahlungen zu beteiligen.
> 
> Eigentum verpflichtet.



Macht er ja nur müssen die eben im internationalen Vergleich angemessen sein. Du kannst nicht ewig die Schraube aus linker Ideologie heraus beliebig nach oben drehen. Das wird unweigerlich zu einer deutlich abnehmenden Investitionstätigkeit und auch zur Verlagerung von Arbeitsplätzen führen. Wenn mir einer kommt mit 90% Besteuerung dann ist mein Laden in Deutschland halt dicht. Neuer Standort ist dann halt Dubai. Bei solchen Wahnsinnsideen müsste man aber vermutlich noch nichtmal so weit denken. Da reicht schon Malta, Madeira, Irland, Lichtenstein oder Luxemburg.

Mir ist echt nicht klar was die ganzen linken Fantasten geritten hat. Wollen die alle hier nur noch große Massen an von irgendwelchem Umverteilungstöpfen abhängigen Menschen? Deutschland ist da mittlerweile echt absurd geworden. Da kann man hinschauen wo man will. Politik, Medien, Foren wie dieses hier. Es geht überall nur noch ums umverteilen, absaugen und was weiß ich alles. Ich frage mich wann sich bei uns mal wieder weite Teile damit beschäftigen wie Wohlstand geschaffen werden kann. Sämtliche Zukunftsindustrien haben wir schon verpennt. Da sind die USA und vor allem Asien vorne und insbesondere die Asiaten werden unseren Wohlstandslinken durch ihren Wahnsinnsfleiß zukünftig so richtig Druck machen. Ich sehe langfristig mittlerweile für dieses Land echt schwarz insbesondere bei der sich da typisch ausbreitenden Mentalität die in weiten Teilen von Anspruchsdenken und Neidblicken auf andere lebt. Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich. Da muss man sich nur unser armseliges Bildungssystem anschauen. Ordentlicher Leistungsdruck und frühzeitiges Vorbereiten des jungen Nachwuchses auf das Leben ist da auch Fehlanzeige. Viele glauben das Geld fällt vom Himmel und falls nicht dann soll sich doch die Gesellschaft um  mich gefälligst kümmern.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Welche Arbeitsplätze?

Nochmal, es geht um privates Vermögen. Da hat der Unternehmer nicht selbst für gearbeitet, sondern andere arbeiten lassen. Mit eigener harter und ehrlicher Arbeit wird man nicht Multimillionär.

Oder kenne ich die Supermarktverkäuferinnen, Putzfrauen und Krankenpflegerinnern die Porsche fahren (und der nicht von einem reichen Mann stammt) nur einfach nicht?


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um Privatvermögen. Die Firma, inkl. Gebäude, Maschinen, Dienstwagen ist Firmeneigentum.
> Wenn jemand den Dienstwagen privat nutzen will, muss er das extra als geldwerten Vorteil mit 1% versteuern.
> 
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen absichern und bereichern. Wenn er 100.000€ für die Altersvorsorge zu Seite legt und noch ein privates Haus für vielleicht 400.000€ besitzt, ist er sehr gut abgesichert.
> ...



Eine Firma gehört immer ihren Gesellschaftern. Egal ob eine GmbH oder eine AG und die Besitz dieser Firmenanteile rechnet sich heute zum Privatvermögen der Anteilseigner, weil sie ihn theoretisch realisieren könnten. Und es mag ein Wunder sein, aber sogar nach dem 2. WK sind deutsche Bürger reich geworden. Aldi, Lidl, SAP zum Beispiel und deren Reichtum begründet sich zum Großteil aus dem Wert ihren Anteile an den jeweiligen Firmen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. September 2020)

Ich möchte Eure angelehnte Diskussion nicht unterbrechen .

Aber schaut Euch den Startpost nochmal an.

Ich hab nix gegen Reiche oder Superreiche und bin auch nicht neidisch , nur kann es nicht sein wie im Startpost beschrieben die normalen Arbeiter fast keine Chance haben sich was aufzubauen  bzw anständig für die Rente vorzusorgen.
Es kann nicht sein das wenn man 3200 Brutto verdient dann nur ca 2000€ übrigbleiben .  Wenn ich 10000 brutto verdiene dann können die auch 6000 abziehen  ,  hauptsache es bleiben noch 4000€ übrig .

Aber wenn die den ganz Kleinen trotz relativ guten Verdienst von 3200€ soviel abziehen , das man fast Hartz V hat ,kann der sich nix aufbauen .  Und das bißchen was er dann vom Munde abgespart hat anlegt  wird ihm von dem bißchen auch nochmal 25% abgeknöpft .  Dann geht auf Dauer keiner mehr arbeiten . 

Die Müssen die Normalverdienenden entlasten , ich sag mal ab 10000€ Brutto kann man etwas reingreifen  , aber doch nicht bei zb 2000€ Brutto


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aldi, Lidl, SAP zum Beispiel und deren Reichtum begründet sich zum Großteil aus dem Wert ihren Anteile an den jeweiligen Firmen.



Da gab es oh Wunder aber ein  Wirtschaftwunder. 
Das gibt es heute nicht mehr. Schau dir doch einfach den Film an.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein das wenn man 3200 Brutto verdient dann nur ca 2000€ übrigbleiben . Wenn ich 10000 brutto verdiene dann können die auch 6000 abziehen , hauptsache es bleiben noch 4000€ übrig .



Da habe ich nicht wirklich ein Problem mit. Von 2000€ netto lässt sich gut leben, viele haben das nicht mal Brutto. 
Das Problem fängt dann an, wenn dann in Städten wie Hamburg die Hälfte für die Miete draufgeht, weil gegen die Mietspreisbremse verstoßen wird.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die den ganz Kleinen trotz relativ guten Verdienst von 3200€ soviel abziehen , das man fast Hartz V hat ,kann der sich nix aufbauen .



Vorn Harz4 bist du mit 2000€ noch weit entfernt. Das sind nicht mal 500€, sondern gerade mal um die 430€. Und auch davon kann man zumindest ohne Kinder leben.


			
				https://www.haufe.de/sozialwesen/sgb-recht-kommunal/hartz-iv-satz_238_424710.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der monatliche Regelsatz für Alleinstehende wird auf 439 Euro im Monat steigen - 7 Euro mehr als der Hartz IV-Regelsatz im Jahr 2020. Wer mit einem anderen bedürftigen Erwachsenen &#8211; etwa dem Ehepartner &#8211; in einer Wohnung lebt, erhält ab 2021 395 Euro monatlich.


Selbst mit einem 450€ Job hast du mehr, weil da gar keine Steuern und Sozialabgaben abgehen. Und du auch nicht dein Erspartes abgeben musst.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2020)

1972 war das Wirtschaftswunder eigentlich durch als SAP gegründet wurde.  Delivery Hero (aktuell auch bei über 1 Milliarde Wert) ist von 2012, United Internet AG von 1988, EVOTEC Se 1993, ... gibt viele Firmengründung die heute Marktkapitalisierungen von 1 Milliarde und mehr haben, die nicht älter als 50 jahre sind.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> 1972 war das Wirtschaftswunder eigentlich durch als SAP gegründet wurde.  Delivery Hero (aktuell auch bei über 1 Milliarde Wert) ist von 2012, United Internet AG von 1988, EVOTEC Se 1993, ... gibt viele Firmengründung die heute Marktkapitalisierungen von 1 Milliarde und mehr haben, die nicht älter als 50 jahre sind.



Das sind aber alles Internetunternehmen mit Monopolstellung. Da sind viele andere um 2000 über die Klinge gesprungen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte Eure angelehnte Diskussion nicht unterbrechen .
> 
> Aber schaut Euch den Startpost nochmal an.
> 
> ...





Warum hast du dir damals keine Wirecard Aktien besorgt,  Top gemacht  von unsere Leistungsträgern.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir damals keine Wirecard Aktien besorgt,  Top gemacht  von unsere Leistungsträgern.



Das Aktie ist um -99% abgestürzt und der Chef wird mit internationalem Haftbefehl gesucht: BKA - Fahndung nach Personen - MARSALEK, Jan | bka.de
Aktuelle Infos: Frontal21: Der Wirecard-Skandal - ZDFmediathek  (Video jetzt online)


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Eine reiner Planwirtschaft ist schlecht. Aber ungebremster Kapitalismus auch.
Der freie Markt muß auf jeden Fall durch die Politik reguliert werden, sonst gibt es noch mehr Ungerechtigkeiten.
Durch die Globalisierung dürfen die Eingriffe aber nicht zu hart sein, sonst gibt es Wirtschaftsflucht/verlagerung in andere Länder.
Und wenn die Steuern zu hoch sind gibt es Steuerflucht.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

Deshalb muss gesetzlich dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Steuern an dem Ort gezahlt werden, wo der Umsatz gemacht wird. 
So wie es die EU mit der Digital-Steuer versucht.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Und vor allem sollten die Länder global auch mehr zusammenarbeiten. Und gar nicht erst Steueroasen ermöglichen.
Aber die profitieren ja selber davon, deswegen haben die kein wirkliches Interesse daran, das zu beenden.


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine reiner Planwirtschaft ist schlecht. Aber ungebremster Kapitalismus auch.
> Der freie Markt muß auf jeden Fall durch die Politik reguliert werden, sonst gibt es noch mehr Ungerechtigkeiten.
> Durch die Globalisierung dürfen die Eingriffe aber nicht zu hart sein, sonst gibt es Wirtschaftsflucht/verlagerung in andere Länder.
> Und wenn die Steuern zu hoch sind gibt es Steuerflucht.



Es gibt keinen ungebremsten Kapitalismus, zumindest fällt mir kein solches Land ein. 
Das wirtschaftliche System in Deutschland ist bereits sehr restriktiv und unsere Gesamtabgaben bereits nicht mehr weit entfernt von den Spitzenreitern. Der Weg ist nicht Steuern zu erhöhen, sondern zu senken. Die USA haben von den Steuersenkungen stark profitiert.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen ungebremsten Kapitalismus, zumindest fällt mir kein solches Land ein.


Doch. Das sieht man an der Schere zwischen Arm und Reich ganz gut.
Die krassen Unterschiede.
Es gab glaube ich noch nie soviele Millionäre und Milliardäre wie in der heutigen Zeit.
Und gleichzeitig viele arme Menschen.  Auch viele in SLums, welche zu 95% da auch nie von alleine wieder rauskommen.


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch. Das sieht man an der Schere zwischen Arm und Reich ganz gut.
> Die krassen Unterschiede.
> Es gab glaube ich noch nie soviele Millionäre und Milliardäre wie in der heutigen Zeit.
> Und gleichzeitig viele arme Menschen.  Auch viele in SLums, welche zu 95% da auch nie von alleine wieder rauskommen.



Nein sieht man nicht, das ist kein emotionaler Begriff, sondern sollte auf Fakten basieren. Ein ungebremster Kapitalismus wäre frei von staatlichen Eingriffen, solch ein System existiert nicht und wird wohl auch nicht existieren, da es unweigerlich zur Entstehung von Monopolen führt und damit wiederum zum Ende vom freien Markt selbst, sprich ein reiner Kapitalismus würde sich wohl selbst vernichten. 
Geld verliert seinen Wert durch Inflation, daher, ja, es ist logisch, dass es mehr Millionäre und mehr Milliardäre gibt als je zuvor, die Währung ist auch so wenig wert wie selten zuvor. Die Geldmenge wächst und die Währung verliert ihren Wert, völlig logisch. 
Es gibt so wenig Arme wie nie zu vor. Die Kindersterblichkeit ist so niedrig wie nie, selten haben weniger Leute gehungert. Der Wohlstand wächst.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen ungebremsten Kapitalismus, zumindest fällt mir kein solches Land ein.


Die USA sind doch das beste Beispiel für ungebremsten Kapitalismus. 
Heute Kapitalismus im Endstadium. Danach kommt nur noch Faschismus. 

Mourning in America - YouTube


In Brasilien sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein sieht man nicht, das ist kein emotionaler Begriff, sondern sollte auf Fakten basieren. Ein ungebremster Kapitalismus wäre frei von staatlichen Eingriffen, solch ein System existiert nicht und wird wohl auch nicht existieren, da es unweigerlich zur Entstehung von Monopolen führt und damit wiederum zum Ende vom freien Markt selbst, sprich ein reiner Kapitalismus würde sich wohl selbst vernichten.


Es gibt doch ständig Monopole oder Monopolstellungen wo die Behörden eingreifen müssen.



> Es gibt so wenig Arme wie nie zu vor. Die Kindersterblichkeit ist so niedrig wie nie, selten haben weniger Leute gehungert.


Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> In Brasilien sieht es ähnlich aus.


Oder Indien. Wo es einen sehr großen Teil der Bevölkerung alles andere als gut geht.

Dafür haben relativ wenige sehr viel Geld und Besitz.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Indien. Wo es einen sehr großen Teil der Bevölkerung alles andere als gut geht.
> 
> Dafür haben relativ wenige sehr viel Geld und Besitz.



Wobei das da weniger am Kapitalismus (zumindest nicht am Landeseigenen -> ehemalige Kolonie) bis Faschismus liegt, wie in den USA durch Trump und in Brasilien durch Bolsonaro.


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt doch ständig Monopole oder Monopolstellungen wo die Behörden eingreifen müssen.
> 
> 
> Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.
> ...



Richtig, diese Monopole existieren nie lange, da der Staat eingreift, überhaupt existieren sie nur, weil der Staat oft zu spät eingreift. 
Den Indern geht es besser als je zuvor, vor 10 Jahren hat ein nicht verachtenswerter Teil noch auf die Straße geschissen, alleine dies hat sich massiv geändert. 
Es geht nicht um Glauben, sondern um Fakten und diese besagen eben das Lebensstandard und Wohlstand steigt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die USA sind doch das beste Beispiel für ungebremsten Kapitalismus.
> Heute Kapitalismus im Endstadium. Danach kommt nur noch Faschismus.
> 
> Mourning in America - YouTube
> ...



Es gibt in den USA keinen ungebremsten Kapitalismus, noch nicht einmal im Ansatz, wirf einfach weniger mit Begriffen um dich deren Bedeutung du nicht verstehst.  
Faschismus hat mit Kapitalismus mal absolut gar nichts am Hut. 
Die meisten faschistischen Staaten hatten wirtschaftlich sozialistische Züge an sich, sowieso unterscheidet sich Faschismus und der von einigen hier aus Naivität unterstützte Kommunismus in der Realität nur marginal. In der Realität ist Kommunismus ein Gesicht des Faschismus.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Faschismus hat mit Kapitalismus mal absolut gar nichts am Hut.



Falsch. Der Faschismus 1933 war eine Folge des Kapitalismus/Imperialismus vorher und der Wirtschaftskriese von 1928.



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faschismus schrieb:
			
		

> Faschismusforscher wie zum Beispiel Roger Griffin, die von einem generischen Faschismusbegriff ausgehen, zielen auf den ideologischen Kern des Faschismus:
> _&#8222;Da die Definition auf den ideologischen Kern zielt statt auf die konkreten historischen Erscheinungsformen (Führerkult, Paramilitarismus, Politik des Spektakels usw.), mit anderen Worten: da sie Faschismus genau wie andere generische politische Ideologien (Liberalismus, Sozialismus, Konservatismus) behandelt, wird es einsichtig, ein politisches Phänomen auch dann als faschistisch zu betrachten, wenn es nur im embryonalen Zustand im Kopf eines Ideologen und ohne Ausdruck in einer politischen Partei, geschweige denn einer Massenbewegung, existiert. Darüber hinaus mag es sinnvoll sein, eine Form politischer Energie als faschistisch zu erkennen, selbst wenn sie auf die Absicht verzichtet, als parteipolitische und/oder paramilitärische Kraft zu operieren und stattdessen einem Ansatz folgt, der eher mit politischem Quietismus denn mit revolutionärem Fanatismus zu tun zu haben scheint.&#8220;_



Führerkult, Paramillitarismus und Politik des Spektakels trifft alles auf Trump zu. Letzteres besonders. 
Trump und seine Partei: Republikanischer Fuehrerkult | FAZ , Trump-Nominierung fuer US-Wahl: Einstimmig fuer den einzigen Kandidaten | tagesschau.de
Polizeigewalt: Paramilitaers: Trump setzt >>Geheimpolizei<< gegen Proteste in Portland ein (neues-deutschland.de)
https://nzzas.nzz.ch/kultur/politik-spektakels-ld.1353747 , Das Spektakel der US-Vorwahlen - Trump-Land oder mehr? (Archiv)



RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt in den USA keinen ungebremsten Kapitalismus, noch nicht einmal im Ansatz, wirf einfach weniger mit Begriffen um dich deren Bedeutung du nicht verstehst.



Falsch. Trump hat den Kapitalismus noch weiter entfesselt. Den Reichen hat er die Streuern gesenkt. Die normalen stehen auf der Straße. 
Mourning in America - YouTube
Moving Day - YouTube


----------



## RtZk (2. September 2020)

Mit dir zu diskutieren ist einfach nicht möglich, die Tatsachen, dass ein bereits gewählter US Präsident als einziger von seiner Partei nominiert wird, was in den USA normal ist, übrigens gibt es auch in Deutschland z.B. bei der Wahl des CDU Vorsitzenden gewöhnlich keinen Gegenkandidaten insofern es um eine Wiederwahl geht, mit Faschismus gleichzusetzen?  Gehts dir noch gut? 

Davon was Kapitalismus ist hast du immer noch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir damals keine Wirecard Aktien besorgt,  Top gemacht  von unsere Leistungsträgern.



Weil ich den Braten bei dem Firmennamen schon irgendwie gerochen hab  ..WeiredCard ^^
Und dann noch aus Deutschland und dann noch als Zahlungsdienstleister... lol  ,  als gäbe es nicht schon genug Zahlungsdienstleister  xD ...


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Dubiose Anbieter: Hohe Zinsen als Betrugsmasche | tagesschau.de


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2020)

Naja, wäre unser System für Arme ausgelegt, würde es wohl keine Reiche geben, oder?


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, wäre unser System für Arme ausgelegt, würde es wohl keine Reiche geben, oder?



Wie sagte schon Brecht:
_Armer Mann trifft reichen Mann, beide sehen sich lange an, _
_Plötzlich sagt der Arme bleich, wär ich nicht arm, wärst du nicht reich.

_Es gibt nichts gutes - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Erinnert an die Schlagstöcke der Polizei.
Die werden ja ausschließlich gegen Arme und Beine eingesetzt.
Meist gegen Arme.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sagte schon Brecht:
> _Armer Mann trift reichen Mann, beide sehen sich lange an, _
> _Plötzlich sagt der Arme bleich, wär ich nicht arm, wärst du nicht reich.
> 
> _Es gibt nichts gutes - YouTube



Es wird immer arm und reich - besser gestellt und schlechter gestellt geben, denn absolute Gleichheit ist völlig unmöglich und vor allem ist besser und schlechter subjektiv. Und selbst die relative Armutsdefintion orientiert sich ja an einem statistischen Mittel. Was bedeutet wenn ich die absolute Armut reduziere, schaffe ich mehr relative Armut, da der Median sich verschiebt. 

Und selbst wenn ich Materielle wirklich gleich bekäme, gäbe es immer noch die subjektive Wahrnehmung. Dann hast Du halt die klassischen Fälle bei denen 2 Familien mit 2 Kindern und exakt gleichem Einkommen in exakt gleichen Wohnung im gleichen Plattenbau wohnen und die Familie im Erdgeschoss wird sagen, dass die im 7. Stock es viel besser haben, weil die im Winter Sonne habe und Heizkosten sparen und abgesehen davon haben sie den schönen Ausblick und die im siebten Stock werden sagen, dass die Familie im Erdgeschoss es besser hat. Die müssen nicht die Treppe hoch laufen wenn der Aufzug defekt ist und abgesehen davon wird die Bude im Sommer auch nicht so heiß und die brauchen deswegen keine Klimanalage die teuer ist. 

Ja wir müssen die objektive Vermögensverteilung ändern und die Schere wieder schließen, aber diese Utopien verkennen einfach den Menschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2020)

_"... Eine neue Studie des Wirtschaftsforschungsinstituts IBW sorgt derzeit  für Aufregung. Aus ihr geht hervor, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland  durch eine konsequente Abschiebepolitik gegen Nazis rund 100 Milliarden  Euro jährlich einsparen könnte. Der Grund: Rechtsextreme sind häufiger  arbeitslos, gewalttätiger und schlechter gebildet als der  Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt. ..."_
Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wuerde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Zur Steuerhinterziehung von Amazon:
Amazon und die Steuern - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> _Rechtsextreme sind häufiger arbeitslos, gewalttätiger und schlechter gebildet als der Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt. ..."_



Interessanterweise ist bei ihren Opfern die Bildung sogar höher als im Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt. 



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/homosexuelle-diskriminierung-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> So liege der Anteil der Fach- oder Hochschulabsolventen in der Personengruppe bei 60 Prozent gegenüber der restlichen Bevölkerung gleichen Alters mit 42 Prozent.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, wäre unser System für Arme ausgelegt, würde es wohl keine Reiche geben, oder?


Irgendjemand muß sich ja auf andere Kosten bereichern.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir damals keine Wirecard Aktien besorgt,  Top gemacht  von unsere Leistungsträgern.



theoretisch konnte es sich jeder vom Arsch abfingern bei dem Namen   xD

Ich meine ... wie blöd muss man sein !?....


----------



## lefskij (3. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es wird immer arm und reich - besser gestellt und schlechter gestellt geben, denn absolute Gleichheit ist völlig unmöglich und vor allem ist besser und schlechter subjektiv. Und selbst die relative Armutsdefintion orientiert sich ja an einem statistischen Mittel. Was bedeutet wenn ich die absolute Armut reduziere, schaffe ich mehr relative Armut, da der Median sich verschiebt



Naja... es gibt tatsächlich eine Form von absoluter Gleichheit und die fängt mit "gleichen Voraussetzungen" an und hört mit "gerechter Verteilung" auf. Das mag für den einen oder anderen vielleicht utopisch klingen, liegt aber den Naturgesetzen zu Grunde. Verlässt ein Lebewesen (bewusst oder unbewusst) diesen Zustand, wird es früher oder später einfach aussterben.

Dass man diese Faktoren auch auf die von Geiz und Gier zerfressenen Menschheit anwenden kann, behaupte ich einfach mal aber der Glaube und die Zuversicht sind für manche Zeitgenossen schon wichtig und die machen sich auch ihre Gedanken zu diesem Thema - Stichwort: Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen. Sicher werden hier auch wieder einige Aufschreie zu hören sein, denn: "ein fauler Mensch darf ja nicht auch noch belohnt werden" aber wie soll man denn als perspektivloses Individuum auf einen grünen Zweig kommen, wenn der Globus bereits unter den Mächtigen aufgeteilt wurde?

Es macht mich krank zu sehen, wie die viel gehassten Flüchtlinge aus Problemgebieten zehn Kilometer bis zum nächsten Brunnen laufen müssen, um sich nicht trinkbares und verkeimtes Wasser holen zu müssen und die hiesige Bevölkerung Billig-T-Shirts bei Primark für 5.-€ kauft, die in der Herstellung zwischen 3.000 und 15.000 Liter Trinkwasser pro Stück verbrauchen, um sie vor dem ersten Waschen wegzuwerfen. Dieses Gleichnis kann man auf so viele Beispiele erweitern und es hat immer den selben Beigeschmack: *Wir müssen eine Lösung finden, damit wir es nicht in den nächsten fünfzig Jahren total verkacken!*

Linke Gedankenspiele benachteiligen einfach niemanden, denn sie haben die gerechte Verteilung im Gepäck und ich behaupte einfach nochmal, dass es gelingen könnte. Sicherlich wurden bereits Fehler gemacht und durch Korruption und Misswirtschaft viele Wege in bisherigen Gefügen versperrt aber eine gewisse Lernfähigkeit unterstelle ich dem Menschen schließlich auch und wenn wir nicht wollen, dass die Welt völlig ausgepumpt wird, sollten wir mal ein bisschen Gas geben und sie uns wieder zurückholen. Ich sage nicht, dass es einfach ist, gute Politik zu betreiben und ich maße mir das auch nicht an aber wir sollten definitiv ein wenig nachhaltiger mit unserer Zukunft und auch unserer Erde umgehen...



seahawk schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn ich Materielle wirklich gleich bekäme, gäbe es immer noch die subjektive Wahrnehmung...



Eine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist hier leider völlig fehl am Platz, denn wir reden hier über unser aller Zukunft - da hilft nur Objektivität und Wachsamkeit... wir sind kurz vor einem Kollaps, politisch und ökologisch. Wenn wir so weitermachen, wie wir es kennen und immer schön weiter investieren und auf weiteres Wachstum spekulieren, wird die Abwärtsspirale sich noch weiter drehen, die Multimilliardäre werden sich die Hände reiben und mit dem Finger auf die verreckende Überbevölkerung zeigen. Es hilft auch in meinen Augen nur eine gerechte Verteilung der Ressourcen für alle, damit wir zumindest einen großen Teil von uns retten können.

Es grüßt Euch der "links-grün-versiffte" Lefskij


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> theoretisch konnte es sich jeder vom Arsch abfingern bei dem Namen   xD
> 
> Ich meine ... wie blöd muss man sein !?....


Und wie blöd muss man sein, um vom Firmennamen auf den Unternehmenserfolg zu schließen? Hast Du das bei Apple auch gedacht?


----------



## seahawk (3. September 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Eine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist hier leider völlig fehl am Platz, denn wir reden hier über unser aller Zukunft - da hilft nur Objektivität und Wachsamkeit... wir sind kurz vor einem Kollaps, politisch und ökologisch. Wenn wir so weitermachen, wie wir es kennen und immer schön weiter investieren und auf weiteres Wachstum spekulieren, wird die Abwärtsspirale sich noch weiter drehen, die Multimilliardäre werden sich die Hände reiben und mit dem Finger auf die verreckende Überbevölkerung zeigen. Es hilft auch in meinen Augen nur eine gerechte Verteilung der Ressourcen für alle, damit wir zumindest einen großen Teil von uns retten können.
> 
> Es grüßt Euch der "links-grün-versiffte" Lefskij



Die subjektive Wahrnehmung ist alles was zählt. Ich hätte Dir vor wenigen Jahren auch noch zugestimmt, nun aber nicht mehr. Ich habe Jahre verbracht für meine Mitarbeitenden konsequent gleichen Lohn für gleiche Arbeit zu erreichen, ich dachte dass würde Spannungen reduzieren und Gerechtigkeit schaffen. Leider lag ich falsch, denn es hat gar nicht geändert. Aus "das soll die andere Person machen, die verdient mehr als ich"  wurde nur "das soll die andere Person machen, ich habe schon X Aufgaben, die hat weniger".....  Nichts hat sich geändert, nur streiten sie jetzt nicht mehr über das Geld sondern über Aufgaben, Home Office Tage und wer Freitag eher gehen kann.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und wie blöd muss man sein, um vom Firmennamen auf den Unternehmenserfolg zu schließen? Hast Du das bei Apple auch gedacht?


Einen Namen wie "Oracle" finde ich da noch viel passender.


----------



## Mancko (3. September 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und wie blöd muss man sein, um vom Firmennamen auf den Unternehmenserfolg zu schließen? Hast Du das bei Apple auch gedacht?



Wirecard war schon länger negativ in den Meldungen und nicht erst zur Insolvenz. Wer in dem Umfeld investiert sollte eben auch Kleinstmeldungen und Nachrichten beachten. Man hätte zumindest mistrauisch sein können. Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass sowohl die Prüfer als auch die BaFin hier total versagt haben und der Rest ist dann kriminelle Energie.


----------



## Mancko (3. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt doch ständig Monopole oder Monopolstellungen wo die Behörden eingreifen müssen.
> 
> 
> Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.
> ...



Dann hast Du aber Indien in den 70ern und 80ern offensichtlich nicht kennengelernt. Dazu ist das heute das Paradis dort. Indien hat einen sensationellen Aufschwung in der Mittelschicht erlebt die so breit ist wie noch nie zuvor. Natürlich gibt es dort auch weiterhin noch Millionen Arme aber es gibt heute sehr viel mehr Leute denen es besser geht als noch vor 20 Jahren und das ist alles was zählt. Der Trend ist auch dort aufwärts. Wird es irgendwann allen gut gehen? Natürlich nicht. Es wird immer eine Menge x an Armen übrig bleiben. Im Tierreich geht es ja auch nicht jedem Tier blendend. So ist das halt. Es ist einfach utopisch zu glauben, dass es irgendwann allen gut geht. Es wird immer Systemverlierer geben. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann wäre jeglicher Leistungsdruck weg und dann endet es im allgemeinen Mangel weil der Mensch halt ein Selbstoptimierer ist. Sobald er nicht muss performt er im Durchschnitt auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2020)

Wie viele Menschen lebten in den 70er in Indien und wie viele Menschen leben heute in Indien. ein riesen Unterschied.
Dazu kommt der Gender Genozid, der in Indien leider an der Tagesordnung ist.


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Daran Schuld ist die EZB.


Nein, die EZB ist nicht daran schuld. Sie hat das richtige gemacht und eine expansive Geldpolitik geführt. Investiert wurde trotzdem nicht, allen vorran deswegen, weil der Staat sich als wichtigster Akteur in der Krise durch idiotische Schuldenbremsen und rumreiten auf der Austeritätspolitik defacto selbst kastriert hat.
Privilegierte Komplizenschaft gegen die oeffentliche Infrastruktur - OXI Blog
OEkonom ueber abgehaengte Regionen - "Experiment des Neoliberalismus ist gescheitert&#8220; (Archiv) 



RtZk schrieb:


> Die USA haben von den Steuersenkungen stark profitiert.


Wird  jetzt wieder der Trickle-down-Quatsch sowie andere Märchen des  Neoliberalismus gebracht, die in den 80er  Jahren unter Reagan und in  den 00ern unter Bush junior schon nicht  funktioniert haben?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, die EZB ist nicht daran schuld.



Die EZB fährt die Nullzinspolitik, damit die Euro-Staaten wie Italien oder Griechenland nicht pleite gehen.
Wären die Zinsen höher wären die längst pleite.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die EZB fährt die Nullzinspolitik, damit die Euro-Staaten wie Italien oder Griechenland nicht pleite gehen.
> Wären die Zinsen höher wären die längst pleite.



Ja, dadurch hätten die Staaten Geld aufnehmen können, für geringe bis gar keine Zinsen und investieren können. Das war ja das Ziel.
Blöd ist halt, dass ausgerechnet Deutschland den Südländern Sparen aufgezwungen hat. Deutschland hat sich so gesund gestoßen, die Südländer baden das aus.
So ist das eben, wenn man eine gemeinsame Währung einführt, ohne eine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik zu machen.
Der Länderfinanzausgleich wird europaweit kommen müssen. Anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dadurch hätten die Staaten Geld aufnehmen können, für geringe bis gar keine Zinsen und investieren können. Das war ja das Ziel.
> Blöd ist halt, dass ausgerechnet Deutschland den Südländern Sparen aufgezwungen hat. Deutschland hat sich so gesund gestoßen, die Südländer baden das aus.
> So ist das eben, wenn man eine gemeinsame Währung einführt, ohne eine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik zu machen.
> Der Länderfinanzausgleich wird europaweit kommen müssen. Anders geht es nicht.



Sicherlich hat Deutschland davon profitiert,
aber ein Länderfinanzausgleich wird da nicht reichen,
letztendlich müssen doch die Südländer erstmal 
ihre eigenen Staaten auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

Oder wir hören einfach auf, denen Krediten zu geben und lassen die das einfach ausbaden.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat Deutschland davon profitiert,
> aber ein Länderfinanzausgleich wird da nicht reichen,
> letztendlich müssen doch die Südländer erstmal
> ihre eigenen Staaten auf Vordermann bringen.



Wie soll das gehen?
Normaler Weise macht man das, indem man die Währung abstuft. Das können die Südstaaten aber eben nicht, weil sie die gleiche Währung haben wie wir alle.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder wir hören einfach auf, denen Krediten zu geben und lassen die das einfach ausbaden.



Hä? Nicht verstanden, wie das System funktioniert?
Wir geben nicht den Südstaaten Geld, sondern wir geben den Banken, die den Südstaaten Geld geben, die Garantie, dass sie das Geld auf jeden Fall bekommen, auch wenn die Südstaaten die Kredite nicht mehr bedienen können.
So werden und wurden die Banken der Nordstaaten über den Steuerzahler gerettet und machen jetzt dicke Gewinne. Du -- nah, du jetzt nicht  -- aber deine Eltern zahlen das.
Man muss das System ändern und die parasitären Banken aus der Gleichung entfernen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen?
> Normaler Weise macht man das, indem man die Währung abstuft. Das können die Südstaaten aber eben nicht, weil sie die gleiche Währung haben wie wir alle.



Ja, durch den Euro geht das halt nicht mehr.

Wenn man erst um 9 Uhr aufsteht,
um dann die Touristen abzuzocken,
kann man keinen Staat finanzieren.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man erst um 9 Uhr aufsteht,
> um dann die Touristen abzuzocken,
> kann man keinen Staat finanzieren.



War das jetzt rassistisch?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> So werden und wurden die Banken der Nordstaaten über den Steuerzahler gerettet und machen jetzt dicke Gewinne. Du -- nah, du jetzt nicht  -- aber deine Eltern zahlen das.
> Man muss das System ändern und die parasitären Banken aus der Gleichung entfernen.


Die wären entfernt worden, wenn man die nicht durchgefüttert hätte. Die wären dann einfach pleite, da die Kredite nicht bezahlt wurde.
Der Staat hat aber wieder eingegriffen und die auf Kosten aller gerettet, damit sie wieder Geld verleihen können...


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Und warum musste der Staat die Banken retten?


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> War das jetzt rassistisch?



Nö,
den Buckel krummmachen,
ist in diesen Ländern nicht so beliebt.


----------



## Godslayer666 (5. September 2020)

Was hat das mit der Uhrzeit zu tun?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und warum musste der Staat die Banken retten?



Weil sonst die Banken im Eimer wären und der Euro wohl auch.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil sonst die Banken im Eimer wären und der Euro wohl auch.



Und das liegt woran?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das liegt woran?



An den Schulden der anderen Ländern, für die wir praktisch aufkommen.
Ist der Nachteil einer gemeinsamen Währung wie dem Euro.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> An den Schulden der anderen Ländern, für die wir praktisch aufkommen.
> Ist der Nachteil einer gemeinsamen Währung wie dem Euro.



Nö, das liegt an Margarete Thatcher.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. September 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Naja... es gibt tatsächlich eine Form von absoluter Gleichheit und die fängt mit "gleichen Voraussetzungen" an und hört mit "gerechter Verteilung" auf. Das mag für den einen oder anderen vielleicht utopisch klingen, liegt aber den Naturgesetzen zu Grunde. Verlässt ein Lebewesen (bewusst oder unbewusst) diesen Zustand, wird es früher oder später einfach aussterben.
> 
> Dass man diese Faktoren auch auf die von Geiz und Gier zerfressenen Menschheit anwenden kann, behaupte ich einfach mal aber der Glaube und die Zuversicht sind für manche Zeitgenossen schon wichtig und die machen sich auch ihre Gedanken zu diesem Thema - Stichwort: Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen. Sicher werden hier auch wieder einige Aufschreie zu hören sein, denn: "ein fauler Mensch darf ja nicht auch noch belohnt werden" aber wie soll man denn als perspektivloses Individuum auf einen grünen Zweig kommen, wenn der Globus bereits unter den Mächtigen aufgeteilt wurde?
> 
> ...



Naja , anscheinend ist das oberste Zeil der Menschen/Menschheit den Planeten plattzumachen , alles andere ist scheißegal .   ...." Wir schaffen das " xD


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Nicht verstanden, wie das System funktioniert?
> Wir geben nicht den Südstaaten Geld, sondern wir geben den Banken, die den Südstaaten Geld geben, die Garantie, dass sie das Geld auf jeden Fall bekommen, auch wenn die Südstaaten die Kredite nicht mehr bedienen können.
> So werden und wurden die Banken der Nordstaaten über den Steuerzahler gerettet und machen jetzt dicke Gewinne. Du -- nah, du jetzt nicht  -- aber deine Eltern zahlen das.
> Man muss das System ändern und die parasitären Banken aus der Gleichung entfernen.


 Auch innerhalb der EU werden große Summen an solche Länder verteilt.
Deutschland zahlt mit am meisten ein weil es das wirtschaftsstärkste Land ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2020)

Das hat aber jetzt nichts mit der Finanzkrise 2008 zu tun.


----------



## lefskij (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das liegt an Margarete Thatcher.



"Ding-Dong, the witch is dead."
Und genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch, denn diese Dame hat bereits damals das ganze Unheil über uns herein gebracht und ich sage nur: "remodelling Europe" - Privatisierung von Staatsunternehmen und Gewerkschaftseinfluss unterdrücken. Die "Eiserne Lady" hat glaube ich den fettesten Wikipedia-Eintrag von allen... Sie hat sicherlich auch einige gute Dinge in ihren Amtszeiten bewirkt, speziell in Afrika und klimatechnisch aber konservative Politiker haben halt ihren Preis 

Um das Beispiel Südeuropas weiterzuführen:
Staaten wie zum Beispiel Griechenland hatten tatsächlich keine andere Wahl, als einen Teil ihrer staatlichen Einrichtungen wie z.B. Flughäfen zu verkaufen, um so einem totalen Zusammenbruch zu entrinnen. Das nenne ich mal ein stattliches Beispiel für organisierte Kriminalität auf Staaten- und Bankenebene. Das System krankt leider in seinem Innern und wie es so schön heisst: der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf her...

Habt Ihr mitbekommen, dass diese Privatisierungsmasche auch bereits bei unseren Wasserwerken versucht wurde? Da wurde zum Beispiel ein Teil der Versorgung Berlins in die Hände von Veolia und RWE gegeben, um Löcher im Haushalt zu stopfen und schwupps... kommt ein Mann vorbei und dreht vor'm Haus den Hydranten zu, weil die Verbraucher die überhöhten Preise nicht mehr bezahlen können. Wie würdet Ihr denn da reagieren?
Glücklicherweise wurde bei diesem Beispiel durch einen Volksentscheid wieder auf Null gedreht - natürlich mit Mehrkosten - aber das ist ja bei Verbrechern abzusehen.

Macht Euch doch bitte nichts vor... wir haben hier noch ein Stückchen Macht und sind in der glücklichen Situation, etwas bewirken zu können. Andere haben das nicht und werden dann noch mit abwertenden Blicken (oder mehr) gestraft...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. September 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mitbekommen, dass diese Privatisierungsmasche auch bereits bei unseren Wasserwerken versucht wurde? Da wurde zum Beispiel ein Teil der Versorgung Berlins in die Hände von Veolia und RWE gegeben, um Löcher im Haushalt zu stopfen und schwupps... kommt ein Mann vorbei und dreht vor'm Haus den Hydranten zu, weil die Verbraucher die überhöhten Preise nicht mehr bezahlen können. Wie würdet Ihr denn da reagieren?
> Glücklicherweise wurde bei diesem Beispiel durch einen Volksentscheid wieder auf Null gedreht - natürlich mit Mehrkosten - aber das ist ja bei Verbrechern abzusehen.


Berlin ist ein Schwarzes Loch für Geld, da wird Geld für haufenweise Nonsens ausgegeben, dann ist keins mehr für wichtige Dinge da.
Zieht dann übrigens die Reichen an, denn die können höhere Preise mit Leichtigkeit bezahlen.


----------



## geisi2 (8. September 2020)

Eins der Hauptprobleme ist mMn die pervertierte Finanzindustrie in Verbindung mit unseren korrupten Regierungspolitikern. Unter rot-grün gab es damals ein "wünsch dir was" für die Finanzindutrie.
Aber natürlich ist es keine Korruption wenn ein Joschka Fischer fürstlich von Investmentbanken für Vorträge bezahlt wird...nur um ein prominentes und plakatives Beispiel zu nennen. 

Ich finde es ja persönlich dreist mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit aus der Ecke gefordert wird.
Zumal man stand heute weis wie inkompetent bzw. moralisch verkommen diese ganze Branche ist.
Was viele anscheinend nicht realisieren, den Kuchen kann man nur einmal verteilen. 
Jetzt nehmen sich genau diejenigen die am wenigsten zur Wertschöpfung beigetragen haben mit das größte Stück.
Der oder diejenige die wirklich mit eigenen Händen (Produktion) wirkliche Arbeit geleistet haben sind meist die Deppen.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat aber jetzt nichts mit der Finanzkrise 2008 zu tun.


Und was war das dann mit dem Rettungschirm?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (8. September 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Naja , anscheinend ist das oberste Zeil der Menschen/Menschheit den Planeten plattzumachen , alles andere ist scheißegal .   ...." Wir schaffen das " xD



Gestern wieder eine folge Über Avocados gesehn , hmmm lecker  , grad bei den so genialen Vegetarieren .... wird übelst gehypt als Superfood ...  Superfood  Hier .i.. 

Ka ob die sich mal den Anbau von ihrem hochgelobten "Superfood" anschauen ?

Aber 2018 wurden 19.000 Tonnen Avocados nach Deutschland eingeführt  und 2020 schon 96.000 Tonnen , das 5fache ...
Und wenn man die Länder anschaut schon vor 4 Jahren zB  ,  selbst da waren dort schon Flüße versandet bzw ausgetrocknet .  Möchte nicht wissen wie es dort heute aussieht .....

Aber immer schön hypen als " Superfood " und fleißig kaufen  ...Arschoffen  .

Alle jammern immer rum wieviel  Wasser eine Jeans in der Produktion verbraucht ... schon das ist kaum tragbar ( im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )
Aber Avocados ........... bedenkt man das 2 popelige " Superfood " Avocados ca 1000 Liter Wasser verbrauchen ,  und rechnet das dann  auf jetzt ca 100.000 Tonnen  ( ja ,Tonne sind 1000Kilo )  um  .....   Ist ja kein wunder das dort fast nix mehr wächst  und Wassermangel herrscht ....

Jeder Vollidiot der sich zum Frühstück eine Avocado auf Brot schmiert , schmiert sich ca 500Liter Wasser mal so aufs Brötchen , und unterstützt damit noch die Ausbeutung im Herkunfstland  . Und Unsere Regierung macht da auch noch mit anstatt die Einfuhr von Avocados zu verbieten .  Und die Medien tun dann ihren Rest und deklarieren es als " Superfood" . 
Superfood ..für Wen ?

Augen zu und Planeten plattmachen ,  .... " Wir schaffen das ! "

aber das Positive ist ja , nach ca 500.000 - 1mio Jahren juckt das den nicht und hat sich wieder erholt


----------



## Bauschaum7 (8. September 2020)

Und wo ist überhaupt die .. Bearbeiten-Taste !?

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen,  das explizit Vegetarierer die Ausbeutung und Zerstörung der Flora und Fauna in Peru und Chile extrem fördern .


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was war das dann mit dem Rettungschirm?



Was du meinst sind die Beitragszahlungen. Deutschland ist der größte Beitragszahler und muss jetzt auch mehr bezahlen, da die Briten weg sind.
Aber das hat ja nichts mit dem Rettungsschirm zu tun.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dadurch hätten die Staaten Geld aufnehmen können, für geringe bis gar keine Zinsen und investieren können. Das war ja das Ziel.
> Blöd ist halt, dass ausgerechnet Deutschland den Südländern Sparen aufgezwungen hat. Deutschland hat sich so gesund gestoßen, die Südländer baden das aus.
> So ist das eben, wenn man eine gemeinsame Währung einführt, ohne eine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik zu machen.
> Der Länderfinanzausgleich wird europaweit kommen müssen. Anders geht es nicht.



Du erzählst hier ziemlich viel falsche Dinge!
Die EZB fährt eine Nullzinspolitik seit Jahren, um den "Südländer" aber auch anderen Länder (z.B. Irland) *Strukturreformen* zu ermöglichen, um wirtschaftlich wettbewerbsfähiger zu werden.
Das hat z.B. in Portugal, Irland, Griechenland und in Teilen auch Spanien ganz gut geklappt.
Dabei hat jedes Land einen individuellen Spielraum, der sich aus *den Maastricht-Verträgen* ergibt, es ist nämlich vertraglich nicht erlaubt, unbegrenzt Schulden zu machen, die vertragliche Grenze beträgt eigentlich 60% des BIP.

Deutschland hat darauf hingewiesen und war der einzige Staat in der Eurozone, der auf dieses Ziel hingearbeitet hat und es vor Corona fast erreicht hat. Geld zu investieren bringt höchst wenig, wenn es einfach nur versickert, wie man an Griecheland vor der Radikalkur gesehen hat. Italien ist das nächste Beispiel, das Unmengen an Geld, das es eigentlich nicht hat, seit 10 Jahren in das Land  punpt, ohne irgendwelche Resultate, da keine Strukturreformen angegangen wurden. Die Schuldenquote steigt permanent, aber das Wirtschaftswachstum ist seit 10 Jahren mau, weil das Geld eben nicht investiert wird, sondern einfach versickert!
Um es in Erinnerung zu rufen, die Maastricht-Verträge haben alle unterschrieben, hier Deutschand zu beschuldigen, es hätte sich auf Kosten der Südländer gesund gestoßen, ist absoluter Blödsinn, weil auch Italien und Frankreich, können mit Strukturreformen, wettbewerbsfähiger werden.

Wie Blödsinnig das unendliche Schuldenmachen ist, kann man ja jetzt an Corona sehen, Deutschland hatte durch jahrelanges "Sparen" jedenfalls wesentlich mehr Geld zur Verfügung, um Corona abzustützen, als die Länder, die fleißig weiter Schulden gemacht haben. Jetzt ist man sogar schon soweit, das man ohne die Nordländer, wohl gar kein Geld mehr am Finanzmarkt bekommt oder zu so horrenden Zinsen, das man sich nun neue Lösungen mit gemeinsammen Schulden einfallen lassen musste!

Auch deine Ausführungen über die Banken sind falsch, das kannst sehr gut daran sehen, das sie genauso bei den verschiedenen und mehreren Schuldenschnitten von Griechenland, zahlen (ihr Geld abschreiben) mussten.

Allerdings wäre Italien eine völlig andere Hausnummer (Größe) als Griechenland, da würden zahlreiche Banken bei einem Staatsbankrott ins Wanken geraten.
Immer nur die Schuld bei denen zu suchen, die Missstände anmahnen und auf die Einhaltung der vertraglichen Regeln pochen oder sie zumindestens anmahnen ist m.A. nach falsch, wenn die andere Seite seit 10 Jahren weiter munterGeld ausgibt, dass sie eigentlich nicht hat, ohne die geringsten Strukturreformen für bessere Wettbewerbsfähigkeit in Angriff zu nehmen!


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deutschand zu beschuldigen, es hätte sich auf Kosten der Südländer gesund gestoßen, ist absoluter Blödsinn, weil auch Italien und Frankreich, können mit Strukturreformen, wettbewerbsfähiger werden.



Und wie würden diese Strukturreformen aussehen?
Niedriglöhne? Steigende Armut? Kleine Renten?
Natürlich hat sich Deutschland an der Zinspolitik gesund gestoßen, denn Deutschland konnte Geld aufnehmen ohne dafür Zinsen zahlen zu müssen. Das konnte Griechenland nie. Das Geld, das die Banken nicht von Deutschland bekommen konnten, haben sie sich von Griechenland geholt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie würden diese Strukturreformen aussehen?
> Niedriglöhne? Steigende Armut? Kleine Renten?
> Natürlich hat sich Deutschland an der Zinspolitik gesund gestoßen, denn Deutschland konnte Geld aufnehmen ohne dafür Zinsen zahlen zu müssen. Das konnte Griechenland nie. Das Geld, das die Banken nicht von Deutschland bekommen konnten, haben sie sich von Griechenland geholt.



Und warum ist das so?
Schon mal etwas von Bonität und Rating gehört?
Was kann Deutschland dafür, das der "Finanzmarkt" die Chancen wesentlich höher einschätzt, von Deutschland geliehenes Geld zurückzubekommen, als von Griechenland oder Italien?! Wie überall im Leben werden Risiken nicht unbedingt monetär belohnt.
Übrigens gilt das für Griechenland nur vor der Rettung, danach wurde das Geld zu festen Zinsen zu ich glaube 3% an Griecheland von den Rettungschirmländern gegeben.

Strukturreformen beinhalten alles mögliche, was der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit hilft, bei Italien und Griechenland, fallen mir da sofort "effiziente Verwaltung" und "Korruption" ein, bei Griechenland ganz besonders ein fehlendes Kataster- und Grundbuchamt, bei beiden eine Finanzverwaltung, die nicht nur so heisst, sondern auch ihren Job wirklich macht.
Dazu gibt es noch tausend andere Beispiele, noch exemplarisch Frankreich, mit seiner Rente ab 60.
Wie verträgt es sich, das die Mehrzahl der Menschen im Schnitt immer älter und auch länger gesund sind (auch bezogen auf Frankreich), aber nicht länger arbeiten, wer soll diese immer weiter aufgehende Lücke der längeren Rentenzahlung bitte bezahlen?

Ach und noch etwas, dieser Spruch hier ist absoluter Blödsinn!


> Natürlich hat sich Deutschland an der Zinspolitik gesund gestoßen, denn Deutschland konnte Geld aufnehmen ohne dafür Zinsen zahlen zu müssen. Das konnte Griechenland nie. Das Geld, *das die Banken nicht von Deutschland bekommen konnten, haben sie sich von Griechenland geholt.*



Schuldverschreibungen von Ländern/Staatsanleihen werden an der Börse gehandelt, dort werden die Werte festgelegt und auch jeder Private kann diese zeichnen, die Bank ist hier nur Depotverwahrer und hat *nicht den geringsten Einfluss* auf die gehandelten Werte/ "Zinsen".
Als Beispiel empfehle ich Japan anzusehen, das eine sehr hohe Schuldenquote hat (237%), aber ausschließlich bei der eigenen Bevölkerung verschuldet ist, und wenig Zinsen zahlt.
Da kann man die Unterschiede sehr gut sehen, da die japanische Bevölkerung im Gegensatz zu z.B. anscheinend Italienern glaubt, ihr Geld zurückzubekommen*,* deshalb werden die Staatsanleihen ganz anders gehandelt und auch gezeichnet*,* trotz sehr hoher Schuldenquote*.






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



*


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Strukturreformen beinhalten alles mögliche, was der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit hilft, bei Italien und Griechenland, fallen mir da sofort "effiziente Verwaltung" und "Korruption" ein, bei Griechenland ganz besonders ein fehlendes Kataster- und Grundbuchamt, bei beiden eine Finanzverwaltung, die nicht nur so heisst, sondern auch ihren Job wirklich macht.



Das ist ja nichts Neues und war auch schon bekannt, als Griechenland in die Euro zone kam.
Wieso wurden die denn Euro Mitglied? Jeder, der halbwegs bei Verstand war, war klar, dass Griechenland ein Fass ohne Boden war. Trotzdem wurden sie alle gefeiert, als auch Griechenland Teil des Euro war.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es noch tausend andere Beispiele, noch exemplarisch Frankreich, mit seiner Rente ab 60.
> Wie verträgt es sich, das die Mehrzahl der Menschen im Schnitt immer älter und auch länger gesund sind (auch bezogen auf Frankreich), aber nicht länger arbeiten, wer soll diese immer weiter aufgehende Lücke der längeren Rentenzahlung bitte bezahlen?



Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen. Ist doch einfach.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schuldverschreibungen von Ländern/Staatsanleihen werden an der Börse gehandelt, dort werden die Werte festgelegt und auch jeder Private kann diese zeichnen, die Bank ist hier nur Depotverwahrer und hat *nicht den geringsten Einfluss* auf die gehandelten Werte/ "Zinsen".



Und den Unsinn glaubst du wirklich?
Wieso wurde dann Lehman Brothers noch als Top gewertet, an dem Tag, als die Bank den Bach herunter ging?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Als Beispiel empfehle ich Japan anzusehen, das eine sehr hohe Schuldenquote hat (237%), aber ausschließlich bei der eigenen Bevölkerung verschuldet ist, und wenig Zinsen zahlt.
> Da kann man die Unterschiede sehr gut sehen, da die japanische Bevölkerung im Gegensatz zu z.B. anscheinend Italienern glaubt, ihr Geld zurückzubekommen*,* deshalb werden die Staatsanleihen ganz anders gehandelt und auch gezeichnet*,* trotz sehr hoher Schuldenquote*.*



Ja, aber Griechenland kann das ebenso wenig wie Italien oder sonst wer, weil man eben die Währung eingeführt hat ohne eine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik zu machen.
Der Kram fällt einem nun heute auf die Füße.
Und man muss den Euro auch nicht abschaffen, aber die starken Länder müssen nun mal die schwachen stützen. Anders wird es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ab4TTtIKTrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und man muss den Euro auch nicht abschaffen, aber die starken Länder müssen nun mal die schwachen stützen. Anders wird es nicht funktionieren.


Oder man haut die schwachen Länder einfach raus. Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja nichts Neues und war auch schon bekannt, als Griechenland in die Euro zone kam.
> Wieso wurden die denn Euro Mitglied? Jeder, der halbwegs bei Verstand war, war klar, dass Griechenland ein Fass ohne Boden war. Trotzdem wurden sie alle gefeiert, als auch Griechenland Teil des Euro war.



Griechenland hat schlicht und einfach betrogen, es hat seinen Haushalt jahrelang mit gefälschten Zahlen Jahre vor dem Eurobeitritt frisiert.



> Und den Unsinn glaubst du wirklich?
> Wieso wurde dann Lehman Brothers noch als Top gewertet, an dem Tag, als die Bank den Bach herunter ging?



Was soll denn bitte diese Aussage?
Anscheinend hast du den Handel an der Börse und insbesondere den Handel und die Ausgabe von Staatsanleihen nicht wirklich verstanden!
Deine Behauptung, dass die "Bank" oder "Banken" dem Staat das Geld für Staatsanleihen zur Verfügung stellen, ist schlicht und einfach falsch, eher kompletter Blödsinn!
Das Geld kommt von den Leuten, die an der Börse eine Anleihe zeichnen (kaufen), ob Private, Fonds, Firmen oder auch Banken. Die Bank oder Banken sind erst dann involviert, wenn sie selber zeichnen und somit am Handel von Staatsanleihen teilnehmen.
Es gibt sicherlich "tausende" Banken auf der Welt, die nie mit Staatsanleihen gehandelt oder in diese investiert haben.
Zeichnen "viele" die Staatsanleihe, sind die Zinsen günstig (der Staat legt vorher das Volumen der Kreditaufnahme fest), zeichnen nur wenige die Staatsanleihe (Risiko), gehen die Zinsen nach oben, da der Staat ja Anreize bieten muss, um seine Kreditsumme zu erhalten. Und natürlich können die Staatsanleihen auch nach Zeichnung wieder gehandelt (gekauft oder verkauft) werden, *an der Börse.*

Lehman Brothers ist an etwas "ganz" anderem Pleite gegangen und das hat vor allendigen an der mangelnden Kontrolle in den USA für Finanzprodukte gelegen.
Beispielhaft:
1000 Leute nehmen bei einer Bank X einen Kredit auf, zur Finazierung ihres Eigentums, im Gegensatz zu einer Hypothek die es leider kaum noch gibt, kann eine Bank diese Kredite veräußern, in den USA wesentlich einfacher als z.B. in Deutschland, also an eine andere Bank oder "Gesellschaft" verkaufen. Das machen Banken in der Regel mit den Krediten, die nicht regelmäßig bedient werden.
Normalerweise ist das auch weniger schlimm, wenn solche Veräußerungen nicht vermicht werden, da ja offenkundig bei einer Veräußerung von sagen wir mal 30 Krediten (bei denen der Kreditnehmer häufiger säumig war), ein erhöhtes Risiko besteht. Der Aufkäufer solcher eher säumiger Kredite, bezahlt dafür in der Regel weniger an die Bank als die Kredite wert sind, weil das Risiko höher ist. Die Bank X die den Kredit ausgehändigt hat, tauscht also praktisch Geld gegen Sicherheit. Das Rating dieser vekauften Kredite (Produkte) ist eher schlecht und muss in der Bilanz des Aufkäufers Y angezeigt werden.
Viele Banken in den USA die damals solche Kredite ausgegeben haben und dabei auch immer wieder viele eher säumige (unregelmäßig zahlende) Kreditnehmer hatten, haben sich gedacht, die wollen wir loswerden (Risiko), dabei aber keine finanziellen Einbußen haben. Das konnten sie wegen mangelnder Gesetze und Aufsicht machen in dem sie die "faulen" Kredite mit "guten" Finanzprodukten z.B. Fondanteile an gutgehenden Fonds gemischt haben und sie somit die faulen Kredite "versteckt" haben. Das neue "Finanzprodukt" das an Aufkäufer Y (teilweise auch Banken) verkauft wurde, bestand vordergründig aus den "schönen" Fondanteilen und darunter waren eben auch faule Kredite, das gute Rating für das Produkt haben sie sich mit den guten Fondanteilen geholt. Da es in den USA vor dem platzen der Blase einen über Jahre boomenden Immobilienmarkt gab, wurde das ganze schnell zum Schneeballeffekt. Dazu kommt noch, das wohl einige oder viele Aufkäufer nach einiger Zeit gemerkt haben, das sie da eher schlechte "Produkte" gekauft haben und wollten diese dann auch schnellstmöglich wieder loswerden und haben auch wiederum "gute Finanzprodukte" untergrührt. Lehman Brothers war einer der größeten Aufkäufer und Händler solcher Finanzrodukte und haben schlicht und einfach die Risiken teilweise nicht mehr gesehen oder sie bewußt gefälscht. Daran sind die Pleite gegangen, als die Blase geplatzt ist, wie das bei allen Schneeballsystemen der Fall ist!


----------



## Solo_Morasso (8. September 2020)

Toller Thread.
Und andere machen sich Gedanken um die neue Graka-Generation....


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2020)

Alles Auswirkungen des Kapitalismus, in dem das Ding mehr Wert als der Mensch hat und der Mensch Diener der Dinge ist.


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder wir hören einfach auf, denen Krediten zu geben und lassen die das einfach ausbaden.



Das wäre unvorteilhaft, und zwar aus drei Gründen:

1.) Wir verdienen ordentlich daran und setzen dafür noch nicht einmal *echtes* Geld ein. Um beispielsweise Griechenland Kredite zu geben, hat Deutschland zu günstigen Zinsen selbst Kredite aufgenommen und das Geld Griechenland zu etwas höheren Zinsen weiterverliehen. Griechenland hat das mitgemacht, weil die deutschen Raten immer noch deutlich günstiger waren als jene, die Griechenland dort hätten zahlen müssen, wo Deutschland (Übrigens trotz höherer Staatsverschuldung, damit die Absurdität auch wirklich greifbar wird ...) unverschämt gute Konditionen bekommen hat.

2.) Besagte Länder sind Importeure deutscher Waren. Für einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Teil des Geldes, was wir ihnen borgen, kaufen sie bei uns ein, wodurch wir quasi doppelt abschöpfen. Mit dem Rest wird auf nationaler Ebene Stabilität innerhalb der Euro-Zone erzeugt, die als große Wirtschaftseinheit internationale Handelsabkommen zu Bedingungen abschließen kann, die Deutschland als Exportnation noch weiter zugute kommen.

3.) Weil das, was ich hier gerade stark vereinfacht dargelegt habe, für den deutschen Michel in aller Regel ein Mysterium darstellt, kann er auf die "Schnorrer da unten im Süden" schimpfen, sich großzügig besser und voll fleißig fühlen und generell für etwas Besseres halten.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Alles Auswirkungen des Kapitalismus, in dem das Ding mehr Wert als der Mensch hat und der Mensch Diener der Dinge ist.



Wann war das jemals anders?
Selbst im Tierreich wird um das Ding (Revier) gnadenlos gekämpft, ob Einzeln oder als Gruppe, dagegen sind wir schon wesentlich fortschrittlicher. Der Mensch war schon immer Diener der Dinge (Besitz), sonst würde man sich nicht seit menschengedenken, darum prügeln, selbst schon die Neandertaler und ersten Homo Sapiens. Und schon immer hat der Mensch faktisch Dinge als hochwertiger angesehen als andere Menschen.
Auch wenn das eher traurig ist, war es noch nie anders und ich persönlich sehe auch nicht, wie eine Mehrheit davon überzeugt werden kann, es völlig anders zu machen.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wäre unvorteilhaft, und zwar aus drei Gründen:
> 
> 1.) Wir verdienen ordentlich daran und setzen dafür noch nicht einmal *echtes* Geld ein. Um beispielsweise Griechenland Kredite zu geben, hat Deutschland zu günstigen Zinsen selbst Kredite aufgenommen und das Geld Griechenland zu etwas höheren Zinsen weiterverliehen. Griechenland hat das mitgemacht, weil die deutschen Raten immer noch deutlich günstiger waren als jene, die Griechenland dort hätten zahlen müssen, wo Deutschland (Übrigens trotz höherer Staatsverschuldung, damit die Absurdität auch wirklich greifbar wird ...) unverschämt gute Konditionen bekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Allerdings mein lieber Mahoy ist das sehr vereinfacht dargestellt, weil niemand dazu gezwungen wurde und wird, im Gegenteil erklärtes Ziel der EWG war es Deutschland einzubetten, oder bösartig formuliert im Zaum zu halten.
Der Euro war zwar auch mit unsere Idee, aber mal in erster Linie die Idee Frankreichs und der Südländer und eine der Bedingungen für die deutsche Wiedervereinigung, weil man sich als Südländer selber davon zinsgünstigere Kredite versprochen hat.
Niemand zwingt "die Welt", deutsche Waren zu kaufen und niemand hat Griechenland dazu gzwungen, über Jahre seinen Haushalt zu fälschen, um Mitglied des Euros zu werden, mit dem absolut vorsätzlichen und glasklaren Motiv, dadurch an  billigere Kredite mit weniger Zinsen zu kommen, aber tunlichst nicht den völlig maroden Staat zu sanieren. (Öffentliche Dienst in Griechenland, Kataster und Grundbuchamt, Finanzverwaltung etc etc etc.)
Warum bitte schön schreibst du auch nur die eine Seite auf?


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wann war das jemals anders?
> Selbst im Tierreich wird um das Ding (Revier) gnadenlos gekämpft, ob Einzeln oder als Gruppe, dagegen sind wir schon wesentlich fortschrittlicher. Der Mensch war schon immer Diener der Dinge (Besitz), sonst würde man sich nicht seit menschengedenken, darum prügeln, selbst schon die Neandertaler und ersten Homo Sapiens. Und schon immer hat der Mensch faktisch Dinge als hochwertiger angesehen als andere Menschen.
> Auch wenn das eher traurig ist, war es noch nie anders und ich persönlich sehe auch nicht, wie eine Mehrheit davon überzeugt werden kann, es völlig anders zu machen.


Wobei bei einem Tier ja das Revier sozusagen die Grundversorgung mit dem Lebensnotwendigen darstellt. Der Mensch hingegen unterwirft sich dem Konsum völlig sinnloser Dinge, wie z.B. 1500 Euro Grafikarten und er tut es nur weil in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft Besitz den sozialen Status erhöht. Wir müssen davon loskommen. Besitz und Konsum müssen endlich negativ angesehen werden. Wer viel konsumiert ist nicht erfolgreich, er ist der Mörder der Zukunft unserer Kinder.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wann war das jemals anders?
> Selbst im Tierreich wird um das Ding (Revier) gnadenlos gekämpft, ob Einzeln oder als Gruppe, dagegen sind wir schon wesentlich fortschrittlicher. Der Mensch war schon immer Diener der Dinge (Besitz), sonst würde man sich nicht seit menschengedenken, darum prügeln, selbst schon die Neandertaler und ersten Homo Sapiens. Und schon immer hat der Mensch faktisch Dinge als hochwertiger angesehen als andere Menschen.
> Auch wenn das eher traurig ist, war es noch nie anders und ich persönlich sehe auch nicht, wie eine Mehrheit davon überzeugt werden kann, es völlig anders zu machen.


Das sehe ich völlig anders.
Früher gings ums eigene Überleben und das des Rudels/Clans.
Dasselbe gilt im Tierreich und zwar bei allen Arten von rudelbildenden Tieren.
Der Mensch hätte selbst nie überlebt, wenn er nur auf sich geschaut hätte, es ging um Art- und damit um Rudelerhaltung.
Deshalb ist der Mensch auch ein Rudeltier und das siehst du zum Teil heute noch an Dingen wie Patriotismus/Nationalismus oder an den Hooligans, die im Stadion Pyros zünden.

Der Egoismus der heutigen, (westlichen!) Gesellschaft steht daher im krassen Gegensatz zur eigentlichen Natur des Menschen. Für ein Leben, dass materielle Dinge, wie z.B. auch das Einkommen als Statussymbol, über das Gemeinwohl stellt, ist der Mensch eigentlich nicht gemacht. Das hatte damals schon Sigmund Freud geschrieben. 
Es macht ihn krank. Und das erkennt man an den Auswüchsen in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft, Burnout, Depression, überforderte Frauen, die sich und ihre Kinder umbringen, aggressive Gaffer, die Einsatzkräfte behindern,  der steigende Drang zum Drogenkonsum und Alkoholismus, schon in immer jüngen Jahren oder ganz aktuell das Verhalten vieler in der Coronakrise.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei bei einem Tier ja das Revier sozusagen die Grundversorgung mit dem Lebensnotwendigen darstellt. Der Mensch hingegen unterwirft sich dem Konsum völlig sinnloser Dinge, wie z.B. 1500 Euro Grafikarten und er tut es nur weil in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft Besitz den sozialen Status erhöht. Wir müssen davon loskommen. Besitz und Konsum müssen endlich negativ angesehen werden. Wer viel konsumiert ist nicht erfolgreich, er ist der Mörder der Zukunft unserer Kinder.



Ich bitte dich das zu abstrahieren.
Bei den Tieren wird aber in erster Linie, um die besten und auch einfachsten Reviere gekämpft (definieren tuen das aber auch die Tiere selber, das ist nicht objektiv) und abstrakt ist das beim Menschen genauso, und du kannst Subjektivität nicht vorschreiben.
Der eine Mensch "kämpft" um/ist Diener eines fruchtbaren Ackers, der nächste sieht das in einem Barren Gold.
Nach deiner Logik gelten deine subkjektiven Vorstellungen, in dem Fall spekuliere ich mal darauf das du den Acker, dem Barren Gold bevorzugst.
Brechen wir das Leben nur auf das absolut lebensnotwendigste herunter (Triebe), wird es einigermaßen objektiv, Nahrungs und Flüssigkeitsaufnahme, Vermehrung und Entsorgung des Aufgenommenen.
Daraus besteht aber menschliches Leben schon von Anfang an nicht, sondern eine subjektive Komponente spielt immer eine Rolle, sonst hätte sich so etwas wie z.B. Kunst nie entwickeln können, oder ist eine Kirche/Dom, ein Gemälde, Statue etc. etc.etc lebensnortwendig?
Warum gibt es seit tausenden von Jahren Schmuck? Und warum ist er seit tausenden von Jahren teuer und begehrt oder sogar Tauschwahre (kannst du auf Edelmetalle ausweiten)?
Heute sind es Gold, Silber und Diamanten davor war es Kupfer.

Edit:


> Das sehe ich völlig anders.
> Früher gings ums eigene Überleben und das des Rudels/Clans.
> Dasselbe gilt im Tierreich und zwar bei allen Arten von rudelbildenden Tieren.
> Der Mensch hätte selbst nie überlebt, wenn er nur auf sich geschaut hätte, es ging um Art- und damit um Rudelerhaltung.
> ...


Und waren in den Rudeln/Clans alle gleich, oder eher nicht?
Klar gab es seit menschengedenken auch schon immer Gemeinwohl und damit "Rudelerhaltung", aber schon immer waren andere Rudelmitglieder "gleicher" als andere. Ob das nun mehr an Essen, "schönerer" Partner oder bessere Unterkunft war.
Der Mensch war auch schon immer egoistisch und selbstverliebt.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

Früher - also ganz früher - erfüllte das alles aber einen biologischen Zweck.
Das stattlichere Männchen mit den muskulöseren Armen und Beinen ist der potentiell stärkere Jäger, bringt also mehr Fleisch nach Hause, kann also besser Kinder ernähren und ist damit auch der attraktivere Fortpflanzungspartner.
Umgekehrt bei den Weibchen; breitere Hüften bedeuten Gebährfähigkeit, größere Brüste (die wiederum durch das Erlernen des aufrechten Ganges entstanden sind) idealere Säuger. 

Hätten sich Männchen/Weibchen mit jedem anderen eingelassen, wäre das für den Nachwuchs u.U. abträglicher gewesen, d.H. der Fortbestand währe gefährdet gewesen. Auch das Rauskristallisieren von Führungspersönlichkeiten, ist in der Tierwelt auch nicht wirklich anders. Das "Alphatier" hat ja auch beschützende Funktionen und verjagt z.B. aufsässige Männchen, das sich ein neues Rudel suchen muss, was wiederum die Gefahr für Inzest verringert. 
Jede Art von "Egoismus" in der Natur erfüllte also ursprünglich einen übergeordneten Zweck.

Der Egoismus der Menschheit ging ganz strenggenommen erst los, als dem Menschen bewusst wurde, dass früher oder später unausweichlich ins Gras beißen wird. Und da sind bislang nur wir dahinter gekommen. 
Der Neoliberlaismus von heute hätte womöglich gar keinen Bestand, wenn der Mensch ewig leben würde oder wir uns schlicht nie so weit entwickelt hätten.^^


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

*@Two-Face*


Das hat aber schon sehr shr sehr früh bei der Menschehit mit den "Statussymbolen" angefangen, schon bei Ötzi sieht man das und durch Gräber auch noch wesentlich früher. Und wie gesagt ohne Statussymbole eher auch keine Kunst und Kultur. Hatte schon immer etwas wettbewerbsmäßiges.
Angefangen von der größeren Höhle für die Gruppe, über die größere, schönere Behausung des Anführers, bis zur heutigen Zeit.

Bist du dir sicher, das Tiere nicht wissen, das sie sterben?
Ich mir da nicht so.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

Die meisten Tiere haben nicht mal ein Bewusstsein.
Wie sollen die da merken, dass es irgendwann mal mit ihnen zu Ende geht?
Wenn es irgendwann mal so weit ist, dann bekommen die das sicher mit. Aber sie richten ihr Leben nicht danach aus, dass sie dieses und jenes noch tun oder Reichtum und Statussymbole anhäufen, um sich kurz vor dem Exitus sagen zu können, sie hätten ein erfülltes Leben gehabt. Dass sich Tiere fortpflanzen wollen, hat auch wieder was mit Instinkten zu tun, nicht mit der Gewissheit, dass nach dem eigenen Ableben noch sein Genmaterial im Umlauf ist.^^


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Als andere Meinung führe ich ins Feld, das z.B. Löwinnen sehr genau wissen, das ihren Jungen vom Vater keine Gefahr/Tod droht, von anderen Löwenmännchen aber sehr wohl und auch bereit sind zu kämpfen.
Warum sind Gänse monogam?
Mir würden jetzt noch deutzende andere Beispiele einfallen, aber ich belasse es mal dabei.








						6 Vögel, die ein Leben lang (beinahe) treu sind | DW | 09.09.2015
					

Felsenpinguine bleiben sich treu, auch wenn sie tausende Kilometer voneinander entfernt sind. Auch andere Vögel gelten als monogam. Aber in vielen Fällen hindert es sie nicht daran, auch mal fremdzugehen.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als andere Meinung führe ich ins Feld, das z.B. Löwinnen sehr genau wissen, das ihren Jungen vom Vater keine Gefahr/Tod droht, von anderen Löwenmännchen aber sehr wohl und auch bereit sind zu kämpfen.



Und sobald das neue Männchen die Jungen getötet hat, ist das Weibchen wieder Empfängnis bereit.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Ja und?
Trotzdem weiß sie bescheid!


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei bei einem Tier ja das Revier sozusagen die Grundversorgung mit dem Lebensnotwendigen darstellt. Der Mensch hingegen unterwirft sich dem Konsum völlig sinnloser Dinge, wie z.B. 1500 Euro Grafikarten und er tut es nur weil in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft Besitz den sozialen Status erhöht. Wir müssen davon loskommen. Besitz und Konsum müssen endlich negativ angesehen werden. Wer viel konsumiert ist nicht erfolgreich, er ist der Mörder der Zukunft unserer Kinder.



Wenn es bei Dir den Sozialen Status erhöht, eine 1.500€ Grafikkarte zu kaufen, solltest du Dir mal über Dich selbst gedanken machen...normalerweise kauft man sich sowas, weil man selbst Bock drauf hat und nicht, um einem Seahawk zu gefallen.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Trotzdem weiß sie bescheid!



Nö, sie weiß gar nichts.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die meisten Tiere haben nicht mal ein Bewusstsein.
> Wie sollen die da merken, dass es irgendwann mal mit ihnen zu Ende geht?
> Wenn es irgendwann mal so weit ist, dann bekommen die das sicher mit. Aber sie richten ihr Leben nicht danach aus, dass sie dieses und jenes noch tun oder Reichtum und Statussymbole anhäufen, um sich kurz vor dem Exitus sagen zu können, sie hätten ein erfülltes Leben gehabt. Dass sich Tiere fortpflanzen wollen, hat auch wieder was mit Instinkten zu tun, nicht mit der Gewissheit, dass nach dem eigenen Ableben noch sein Genmaterial im Umlauf ist.^^


Was hat denn Mongamie damit zu tun?

Im Tierreich ist Monogamie eher selten und wenn vorwiegend genetisch bedingt, teils auch durch physiologische Notwendigkeiten. Wie viele Tiere kennst du denn, die überhaupt nachweisbar ein Ich-Bewusstsein entwickelt haben?
Mir fallen spontan nur ein paar Säugetiere und Vogelarten ein.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Im Tierreich ist Monogamie eher selten und wenn vorwiegend genetisch bedingt, teils auch durch physiologische Notwendigkeiten. Wie viele Tiere kennst du denn, die überhaupt nachweisbar ein Ich-Bewusstsein entwickelt haben?
> Mir fallen spontan nur ein paar Säugetiere und Vogelarten ein.



Ich kenne den Spiegel Test. Ob sich tiere darin selbst erkennen oder nicht.
Bei Delfinen funktioniert das. Elefanten muss man das trainieren, dann verstehen sie es.
Bei Affen bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher.
Vogelarten können den Test ebenfalls bestehen, aber ob das tatsächlich ein Bewusstsein ist oder nicht, ist immer noch nicht erforscht.
Das Problem ist wohl auch, dass der mensch als Forscher auch menschliche Ansätze aufbringt und es daher schwer ist, das wirklich objektiv festzustellen.
Ist ja genauso wie mit Intelligenz. Intelligenz ist auch immer ein Umstand der Umgebung.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja genauso wie mit Intelligenz. Intelligenz ist auch immer ein Umstand der Umgebung.


Da hat sich der Mensch aber irgendwo rauskristallisiert.
Er ist sich selbst irgendwann so bewusst geworden, dass er weiß, dass er irgendwann sterben wird. Und danach richtet sich ab einem gewissen Punkt in unserem Leben unser gesamtes Verhalten.
Was will ich mal werden? Will ich eine Familie oder eher nicht? Was wird aus mir? Wie sehen mich die anderen, sterbe ich als Gewinner oder als Verlierer?
Die Tiere bilden naturgemäß ein Gleichgewicht mit ihrer Umgebung; sie passen an, die Umgebung passt sich an sie an.
Der Mensch entzieht sich dem ganzen.

Der Mensch hat sich selbst einen Blickwinkel auf die Natur geschaffen, der von der Natur selbst widerum isoliert ist. Ob das die Natur so vorgeshen hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

P.S.: Ey, die neue Zitat-Funktion ist irgendwie doof...


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Dir den Sozialen Status erhöht, eine 1.500€ Grafikkarte zu kaufen, solltest du Dir mal über Dich selbst gedanken machen...normalerweise kauft man sich sowas, weil man selbst Bock drauf hat und nicht, um einem Seahawk zu gefallen.


Das mag ich, im Hinblick auf die Anzahl der User mit der Hardware in der Signatur, bezweifeln.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da hat sich der Mensch aber irgendwo rauskristallisiert.



ich meine das anders.
Du kannst einen Intelligenz Test, den irgendein Psychologie oder Mathematiker in Bonn entwickelt hat, nicht weltweit als Maßstab nehmen.
Ein Bonner Student wird da vermutlich noch gut abschneiden und ein Student aus Stockholm sicher auch noch, aber ein Mitglied eines indigenen Volkes vom Amazonas wird da schwer scheitern. 
Aber ist er deswegen dumm? Mit nichten. Er lebt eben in einer anderen Umgebung, die eine andere Intelligenz erfordert.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> ich meine das anders.
> Du kannst einen Intelligenz Test, den irgendein Psychologie oder Mathematiker in Bonn entwickelt hat, nicht weltweit als Maßstab nehmen.
> Ein Bonner Student wird da vermutlich noch gut abschneiden und ein Student aus Stockholm sicher auch noch, aber ein Mitglied eines indigenen Volkes vom Amazonas wird da schwer scheitern.
> Aber ist er deswegen dumm? Mit nichten. Er lebt eben in einer anderen Umgebung, die eine andere Intelligenz erfordert.


Genau dem entzieht sich ja die moderne Zivilisation.
Muss ich als Normalsterblicher wissen, wie ich den Himmel beobachten muss, um dieses oder jenes Sternbild zu entdecken? Was der Unterschied zwischen Spinnen und Insekten sind? Woher ich stamme, wie die Erde, das Sonnensystem, das Universum entstanden sind?

Der Mensch strebt nach Wissen, das aber nicht immer zwingend erforderlich für sein Überleben ist, aber wieso?
Die anderen Tiere interessiert das ja offenbar nicht. Der Mensch hat aber genug Intelligenz entwickelt, um diese Dinge zu erforschen. Er setzt sein Hirn also für mehr ein, als für sein (Über)Leben notwendig oder ist zumindest dazu in der Lage.

Haben Tiere igentlich Hobbies, die keinen arterhaltenden Zweck erfüllen? Oder interessieren sich die für Kunst und Unterhaltung? Der Mensch passt schlicht nicht mehr in diese Gleichung.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das mag ich, im Hinblick auf die Anzahl der User mit der Hardware in der Signatur, bezweifeln.


Guck dir mal die Grafikkarten-Umfragen an.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2020)

Nö, wissen musst du das nicht. Meine Kinder haben keine Ahnung, wie ein Smartphone oder Computer funktioniert. Für sie ist es das gleiche wie beim Toaster oder Eierkocher. Er muss laufen, wenn man ihn einschaltet und fertig.
Aber es gibt eben die Neugierde. Sie beflügelt uns und das wird auch so bleiben. Es wird immer Menschen geben, die mehr wissen wollen und forschen werden und sich für das und das interessieren.

Tiere müssen sich ebenfalls anpassen. Gab ja letztens die Doku im Ersten. Dort hatte sich ein Löwe den Knöchel gebrochen und konnte nicht mehr jagen. Um die Jungen durchzubringen, hat das Tier die Strategie geändert und sich auf die Lauer gelegt und gewartet. Fand ich sehr interessant.

Und Tiere haben Spaß. Ich hatte mal eine Doku über Kapuzineraffen gesehen, wo  die vom Baum in einen Pool gesprungen sind. Das immer wieder und wieder. Es muss ihnen also Spaß gebracht haben, denn sonst hätten sie das ja nicht ständig wiederholt.


----------



## geisi2 (9. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö,
> den Buckel krummmachen,
> ist in diesen Ländern nicht so beliebt.


Was für ein saudummer Kommentar.
Rassistisch? Keinen Plan...aber der Adi wird wissen wie er es gemeint hat.
Hoffe es war Ironie...hab auch um ehrlich zu sein nicht jeden Adi Beitrag im Thread gelesen...

Ich finde es jedenfalls bedenklich wie auf der einen Seite der gemeine faule Grieche die Schuld aufgedrückt bekommt auch unterstützt durch die Leitmedien und ein Schäuble gefeiert wurde der im Endeffekt diejenigen aus der Haftung genommen  hat die mMn nicht nur mitgeholfen haben sondern wohl eher die treibende Kraft hinter dem Ganzen waren








						Haushaltskrise: Goldman Sachs half Griechenland bei Schuldenkosmetik
					

Im Schönen ihrer Haushaltszahlen waren die Griechen Meister - und offenbar hatten sie dabei Hilfe von echten Profis. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen unterstützte die US-Bank Goldman Sachs den nun vor der Pleite stehenden Staat mit komplexen Finanztransaktionen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Witzig das mit unter die direkt an der Zahlentrickserei beteiligte Bank und die andere Zocker mit am meisten von unserer Hilfe profitiert haben








						Finanzwissenschaftler Rocholl: „Die Griechenland-Hilfen retteten fast nur Banken“
					

Das dritte Hilfsprogramm für Griechenland läuft. Ein Ökonom hat nachgeforscht, was aus den Krediten an das klamme Land geworden ist. Im griechischen Haushalt landete nur der kleinste Teil, sagt er.




					www.faz.net
				



Aber sind ja nur gesamt um die 278Mrd wahrscheinlich sogar mehr und mMn müssen alleine deswegen einen Schäuble umgehend seiner Ämter entheben. Aber es ist ja soviel einfacher allgemein auf die Südländer zu schimpfen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2020)

Du hast deine eigens verlinkten Artikel gelesen?

Zitat:


> *Es gab vernünftige* und unvernünftige *Argumente* gegen einen griechischen Schuldenschnitt im April 2010. Die berechtigten Argumente waren, dass nur eineinhalb Jahre nach dem Konkurs von Lehman Brothers und dem damaligen Ausbruch der Finanzkrise eine weitere Krise verhindert werden sollte. Die unvernünftigen Argumente gehen auf die Angst großer Verluste zurück, besonders durch deutsche und französische Banken als Großinvestoren in der griechischen Staatsverschuldung, und die daraus resultierende Notwendigkeit einer Rekapitalisierung dieser Banken. Das hätte aber zu einer veränderten Akzentuierung in der öffentlichen Debatte führen können und die Frage in den Mittelpunkt gestellt, wie internationale Investoren in dieser Größenordnung in Griechenland investieren konnten.



Welcher Argumentation man sich nun anschließt ist ja wohl Ansichtssache, aber selbst dein verlinkter Experte nennt vernünftige Argumente, den Schuldenschnitt nicht 2010 zu machen, er fand ja dann 2012 statt.

Noch ein anderer Artikel der FAZ:








						Hilfen für Athen: Wie viel Schulden Griechenland schon erlassen wurden
					

In der Schuldenkrise haben Athens Gläubiger schon in der Vergangenheit auf die Rückzahlung von Schulden verzichtet. Der Entlastungseffekt hielt aber nicht lange.




					www.faz.net
				




Zitat:


> Schon zweimal hat Griechenland erhebliche Schuldenerleichterungen bekommen. Vor knapp drei Jahren, im März 2012, setzte das Land einen ersten Schuldenschnitt durch – einen „freiwilligen“ Verzicht seiner damals noch überwiegend privaten Gläubiger. Griechische Staatsanleihen im Nominalwert von annähernd 200 Milliarden Euro wurden in neue Titel getauscht. Das war die größte Umschuldung eines Staates in der Nachkriegszeit. *Die Gläubiger, darunter viele europäische Banken sowie die staatliche KfW, verzichteten auf 53,5 Prozent des Nennwerts der Forderungen* und erhielten neue, garantierte Anleihen mit längerer Laufzeit und einer niedrigeren Verzinsung von 3,65 Prozent.



Also es wurden institutionellen Anleger ebenfalls zu Kasse gebeten.

Inwieweit man jetzt Schäuble seiner Ämter entheben sollte, solltest du dann doch mal ausführen, andere Leute wollen auch Merkel am Galgen sehen, man sollte schon ein paar Argumente auf der Hand haben.

Zusammenfassend ist es sicherlich falsch, auf griechische Bürger zu schimpfen, was ich auch eher selten erlebt habe, sondern verantwortlich ist hauptsächlich die Politik. Allerdings hat die griechische Politik ihre Staatsbürger über Jahrzehnte "verwöhnt" mit Geld das man nicht hatte (Schulden), somit ist Bevölkerung mit ihrem Wahlverhalten nicht völlig aus dem Schneider!

Um noch auf das verwöhnt Bezug zu nehmen, und was ich damit meine:
https://www.welt.de/kultur/history/...lands-Beamte-machten-den-Staat-zur-Beute.html

Griechenland hat ungefähr 11 Millionen Einwohner und hatte 768000 Beamte und etwa 1,3 Millionen Menschen (inklusive Beamte) im öffentlichen Dienst
Osterreich hat ungefähr 9 Millionen Einwohner und hat 75053 Beamte und insgesamt etwa 130000 Menschen (inklusive Beamte) im öffentlichen Dienst und einen sehr funktionsfähigen Staat.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2020)

boerse.ARD.de zieht zu tagesschau.de
					

Um künftig noch mehr Menschen mit Wirtschafts- und Finanznachrichten zu erreichen, werden die Kräfte in der ARD gebündelt. Mit der Einstellung von boerse.ARD.de am 15. Dezember startete das neue gemeinsame Wirtschaftsressort auf tagesschau.de.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Betrügerische Gold-Anlagen
					

Die PIM Gold GmbH aus dem hessischen Heusenstamm steht im Verdacht, ein riesiges Schneeballsystem aufgebaut und Sparer um ihr Geld gebracht zu haben.




					www.zdf.de
				




Wobei Pyramiden/Schneeball-Systeme ja eigentlich keine neue Sache sind, nur halt immer wieder mit anderen "Produkten".


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Intelligenz Test, den irgendein Psychologie oder Mathematiker in Bonn entwickelt hat, nicht weltweit als Maßstab nehmen.


Man kann die Menschen auch so auf das gute Abschneiden in irgendwelchen Intelligenztests dressieren, dass sie nichts anderes können außer das sowie "Sandkuchen backen" und sich Sieb und Eimerchen auf den Kopf zu setzen.


			https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/kuchen-im-sandkasten-137475652.jpg
		

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71pJzcF2Z6L._AC_SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2020)

Intelligenztests, bzw. deren Ergebnisse, sind immer in Bezug zu ihrer Referenzgruppe zu sehen. Aber auch wer *innerhalb* dieser öfter Intelligenztests nach unterschiedlichen Verfahren durchführt, kommt irgendwann zu der überraschenden Einsicht, im Mittel der Ergebnisse der schwachsinnigste hochbegabte Normalo aller Zeiten zu sein.
Demzufolge wäre es tatsächlich wenig sinnvoll, Gruppen gänzlich unterschiedlicher Lebensumstände- und Erfordernisse nach den gleichen Kriterien einzustufen.

ABER: Die grundsätzliche Fähigkeit zum Erkennen und Lösen von Problemen kann man ungeachtet der jeweiligen Probleme beurteilen. Und da schneiden nun einmal beispielsweise Primaten und Krähenvögel besser ab als als andere Klassen/-Unterklassen und man kann das durchaus mit der menschlichen Befähigung vergleichen.

ABER Nr. 2: *Innerhalb* bestimmter Komplexe hat da nicht unbedingt etwas zu sagen, weil es noch Notwendigkeit und Affinität gibt. Zwei Menschen mit dem selben IQ können sich in unterschiedlichen Situationen und/oder Gebieten immer noch als total schwer von Begriff herausstellen und erhebliche Probleme damit haben, sich bestimmte Dinge zu erschließen, obwohl sie dazu prinzipiell in der Lage sein sollten.


----------



## Lotto (13. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Trotzdem weiß sie bescheid!



Schonmal was von Instinkten gehört? Tiere sind komplett instinktgesteuert, also nicht von einem Bewußstsein wie wir Menschen. Bei drohender Gefahr reagieren auch einige Menschen heute noch nach Instinkt ohne selbst bewußt die Entscheidung herbeigeführt zu haben.


----------



## geisi2 (13. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast deine eigens verlinkten Artikel gelesen?
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...


Also das ist für dich ein vernünftiger Grund das wir als Steuerzahler u.a Goldman-Sachs die mit verantwortlich für das Desaster waren "gerettet" haben. 
Zitat: 
" Die berechtigten Argumente waren, dass nur eineinhalb Jahre nach dem Konkurs von Lehman Brothers und dem damaligen Ausbruch der Finanzkrise eine weitere Krise verhindert werden sollte. "
Aber ich glaub ich spar mir auf den Rest einzugehen weil ich mittlerweile aus Erfahrung weis das das bei dir Zeitverschwendung ist.


----------



## Xzellenz (13. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tiere müssen sich ebenfalls anpassen. Gab ja letztens die Doku im Ersten. Dort hatte sich ein Löwe den Knöchel gebrochen und konnte nicht mehr jagen. Um die Jungen durchzubringen, hat das Tier die Strategie geändert und sich auf die Lauer gelegt und gewartet. Fand ich sehr interessant.
> 
> Und Tiere haben Spaß. Ich hatte mal eine Doku über Kapuzineraffen gesehen, wo  die vom Baum in einen Pool gesprungen sind. Das immer wieder und wieder. Es muss ihnen also Spaß gebracht haben, denn sonst hätten sie das ja nicht ständig wiederholt.


Tiere sind schlauer als man denkt. Man beachtet das häufig gar nicht, aber wer Haustiere hat weiß das.


----------



## geisi2 (13. September 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Tiere sind schlauer als man denkt. Man beachtet das häufig gar nicht, aber wer Haustiere hat weiß das.


Wer Hunde hat weis wie kreativ die sein können wenn es z.B. drum geht noch ein Leckerlie aus dem zweibeinigen Futterautomaten zu pressen.


----------



## Xzellenz (13. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wer Hunde hat weis wie kreativ die sein können wenn es z.B. drum geht noch ein Leckerlie aus dem zweibeinigen Futterautomaten zu pressen.


Katzen auch


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2020)

Gestern kam im "TTT" Magazin ein Bericht über : BlackRock
Das sind größten  kapitalistischen Auswüchse welche man sich vorstellen kann.
Und Friedrich Merz war Vorsitzender von BlackRock Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Gab doch mal bei Arte eine Doku über Black Rock.
Moment.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWsUqFgWxp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2020)

Friedrich Merz müsste eigentlich in die FDP wechseln. So neo-liberal wie der ist.
Hoffentlich setzt sich jemand anderes in der CDU gegen ihn als Kanzlerkandidat durch.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Wenn hättest du denn gerne? Laschet? Söder?


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2020)

Pest oder Cholera?  
Also Laschet und Söder finde ich nicht ganz so krass wie Merz.
Wobei die auch schon sehr wirtschaftsnah sind.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Sind sie alle.
Guck dir Tönnies an. Seit wann ist Laschet in NRW Chef? 3 Jahre oder so?
Tönnies war schon unter Kraft bekannt, aber keiner kümmert sich, weil es um Knete geht und Knete ist immer wichtiger als alles andere.
Die CSU fordert ja schon wieder Autoprämie auch für Verbrenner.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind sie alle.
> Guck dir Tönnies an. Seit wann ist Laschet in NRW Chef? 3 Jahre oder so?
> Tönnies war schon unter Kraft bekannt, aber keiner kümmert sich, weil es um Knete geht und Knete ist immer wichtiger als alles andere.
> Die CSU fordert ja schon wieder Autoprämie auch für Verbrenner.



Bloß gut ich muß den Autoquatsch nicht mitmachen , habe ein E-Bike 

Was hat denn Deutschland als  Wirtschaftskraft außer Autos und sich an ärmeren Ländern zu bereichern ?
Siehe Übernahme  Ostdeutschland.

Und warum soll eigentlich die Allgemeinheit und explizit die Ärmeren ( wo von denen sich fast alle kein nagelneues Auto leisten können ) die Autos der Reichen subventionieren bzw finanzieren und denen den Rabatt bezahlen ?

Die haben ja zukunfttechnologische Firmen Firmen ja schon an die Chinesen verkauft , siehe KUKA .

Was hat Deutschland ?


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Vielleicht mal schlau machen, anstatt einfach Unsinn posten





__





						Hidden Champions Deutschland: Die geheimen Weltmarktführer 2018
					

Nirgends gibt es so viele internationale Spitzenreiter wie in Deutschland. Eine Liste zeigt Ihnen die Hidden Champions 2018.




					www.wiwo.de
				




Deutschland hat 1200-1500 Weltmarktführer, mehr als jedes andere Land auf der Welt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. September 2020)

vielleicht , aber man merkt nich wirklich was davon  , sonst würden die Steuern nicht so hoch sein , ca 53% 

Und warum soll dann die Allgemeinheit wie oben beschrieben die Autos von Leuten die sich neue deutsche Autos leisten können subventionieren ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. September 2020)

53%  ist natürlich Quatsch , ich meine aufs Jahresmittel gerechnet  16.Juli .

Du weißt was ich meine


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so?
> Schon mal etwas von Bonität und Rating gehört?
> Was kann Deutschland dafür, das der "Finanzmarkt" die Chancen wesentlich höher einschätzt, von Deutschland geliehenes Geld zurückzubekommen, als von Griechenland oder Italien?! Wie überall im Leben werden Risiken nicht unbedingt monetär belohnt.
> Übrigens gilt das für Griechenland nur vor der Rettung, danach wurde das Geld zu festen Zinsen zu ich glaube 3% an Griecheland von den Rettungschirmländern gegeben.



Und 3% sind nichts oder was?? Hätte Deutschland seit 2010 3% (mehr) Zinsen auf seine Schulden zahlen müssen, wären das bis heute 700 Milliarden Euro, die weg wären. Beinahe zwei komplette Bundeshaushalte. Bedenkt man, dass erhebliche Teile des Haushaltes für laufende Kosten drauf gehen, bedeutet das: Man hätte gar nichts investieren können. Und genau in dem Dilemma befindet sich Griechenland und auch viele andere, bei weitem nicht nur Staaten: Wenn es einem erst einmal schlecht geht, bestraft einem das kapitalistische System dafür derart, dass man gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hat, nennenswert etwas zu verändern/verbessern. Umgekehrt bekommen diejenigen, die schon reich sind, weiteres Kapital geradezu angetragen. (Womit wir beim wieder beim Thema wären)

Zinsen sind dabei nur die offensichtlichste Form, aber im Prinzip zählt jede Variante von "Investition": Um in unserem System Gewinn machen zu müssen, muss man erstmal viel übrig haben. Hat man das, kann man sein Vermögen steigern, wobei es um so leichter/sicherer/schneller (pick two of three) geht, je mehr man schon hat. Wer umgekehrt nichts hat, kann daraus auch nicht mehr machen. Das zeigt sich vielerorts mittlerweile sogar schon bei Arbeit und Ausbildung. Obwohl letztere in Deutschland teilweise staatlich bereitgestellt wird, stehen viele lukrative Jobs nur Leuten bereit, die erst einmal Geld(/Zeit=Geld) in sich selbst investieren können, sei es für eine unbezhalte oder gar kostenpflichtige Lehrzeit oder für eine lange Praktikaphase vor dem echten Berufseinstieg. Das Grundprinzip ist erneut: Wer nicht "hat", der hat auch keine Chance/hat keine Wahl.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Spiegel Test. Ob sich tiere darin selbst erkennen oder nicht.
> Bei Delfinen funktioniert das. Elefanten muss man das trainieren, dann verstehen sie es.
> Bei Affen bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher.
> Vogelarten können den Test ebenfalls bestehen, aber ob das tatsächlich ein Bewusstsein ist oder nicht, ist immer noch nicht erforscht.



Menschenaffen durchgängig, beim Rest bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, würde aber zumindest >90% erwarten. Bei einigen Raubtieren klappt es auch, bei vielen anderen Arten hat man es schlichtweg nie ausprobiert. Aber mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass beispielsweise Rehböcke (die nun wirklich nicht keine Intelligenzbestien sind) spiegelnde Fläche bis zu Erschöpfung/Niederlage attackieren, wie sie es mit einem Konkurrenten machen würden. Imho ist der Test aber sowieso ziemlicher Käse, was man auch schon an der Liste erkennen kann: Ihn bestehen bevorzugt Tiere, die sich primär optisch orientieren. Wow - wer nicht in einen Spiegel "blickt", reagiert nicht, wenn er vor einem Spiegel steht? Das hätte ich nie erwartet...

Leider gibt es verdammt wenig Tiere, die sich von Natur aus in mehrschichtigen sozialen Kreisen bewegen UND die Formen von zumindest kurzzeitiger Vorratshaltung betreiben. Bei z.B. Krähen und Schimpansen weiß man definitiv, dass sie ein Konzept von "meins" und "deins" haben und sogar lügen und betrügen können, um das "meins" zu mehren, was zwingend ein "ich" und ein "du" Bewusstsein erfordert, einschließlich Überlegungen darüber, was der Gegenüber weiß und was er nicht weiß bzw. sehen kann und zum Teil sogar, wie der Gegenüber das eigene Verhalten interpretieren wird. Aber das sind schon verdammt hohe Formen der Interaktionen. Es gibt genug Beispiele, in denen man _Homo sapiens_ ein derartiges Bewusstsein für die Gedankengänge seines gegenübers absprechen würde... (womit wir wieder beim Thema wären)
Entsprechend schwer ist, es Tiere auf Intelligenz zu testen. Ich persönlich würde z.B. von sämtlichen Schleichjägern erwarten, dass sie ein Bewusstsein für ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten und die ihrer Beute sowie der jeweiligen typischen und insgesamt möglichen Handlungen haben. Aber im natürlichen Umfeld kann man das nicht sauber von unbewussten, ungewohnt komplexen Instinkten trennen, weil es halt nur typische Situationen gibt. Und im unnatürlichen Umfeld kann man sich bei keiner Situation sicher sein, dass die vorhandenen Fähigkeiten passend angewandt werden, weil man die primären Interessen nicht ermitteln kann.




Lotto schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Instinkten gehört? Tiere sind komplett instinktgesteuert, also nicht von einem Bewußstsein wie wir Menschen. Bei drohender Gefahr reagieren auch einige Menschen heute noch nach Instinkt ohne selbst bewußt die Entscheidung herbeigeführt zu haben.



Weder (die meisten) Tiere noch (die meisten) Menschen sind so primitiv.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass beispielsweise Rehböcke (die nun wirklich nicht keine Intelligenzbestien sind) spiegelnde Fläche bis zu Erschöpfung/Niederlage attackieren, wie sie es mit einem Konkurrenten machen würden.



Das ist wie bei Katzen. Sie riechen ihren Gegenüber nicht. ergo wird er ignoriert.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2020)

Beim Spiegel-Test scheint es davon abzuhängen, in welcher Entwicklungsphase Tiere zuerst lernen, was ein Spiegelbild ist bzw. dass ein Spiegelbild kein echter Artgenosse/Widersacher ist.

Mein letzter Hund, leider letztes Jahr verstorben, war nicht gerade der intelligenteste Vertreter seiner Art, hat allerdings als Welpe nur ein paar Minuten gebraucht um zu erkennen, dass das eigene Spiegelbild kein Artgenosse ist bzw. kein anderes Lebewesen ist. Erst wurde das eigene Spiegelbild angeknurrt, dann beschnüffelt, dann setzte sich offenbar die Erkenntnis, dass es nicht nach Hund riecht, also zu vernachlässigen ist.
Ob sich mein Hund erkannt hat, konnte ich ihn nicht fragen, aber er hat mindestens erkannt, dass dieser spezifische, wiedererkennbare  "andere Hund" nicht echt ist, da anschließend das eigene Spiegelbild dauerhaft ignorierte - und zwar auch bei gänzlich neuen spiegelnden Flächen. Da hätte man mit Spiegelungen anderer Hunde bei bekannten und neuen Spiegeln gegentesten müssen, um eine grundsätzliche Aussage zu treffen.

Etwas Grundsätzliches gilt aber auch für Menschen: Entziehe einem Menschen die Möglichkeit, als Kind zu lernen, was ein Spiegel (-bild) ist und unterrichte ihn nicht in den theoretischen Grundlagen der Optik, und du wirst bei dessen Erstkontakt mit dem eigenen Spigelbild drollige Momente erleben.

Und wie schnell und umfassend ein bestimmtes Exemplar einer bestimmten Spezies ohne Vorkenntnisse bemerkt, was eigentlich los ist, hängt meines Erachtens ebenso von der Spezies wie von der individuellen Auffassungsgabe ab. Was ein dämlicher Mensch nicht begreift, hat eine schlaue Krähe womöglich schon längst erkannt.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Also das Tiere komplett instinktgesteuert sind, da muß ich auch widersprechen.
Die intelligentesten Vertreter im Tierreich , kann man von ihren kognitiven Leistungen , mit Kleinkindern vergleichen.

Und der Spiegeltest ist ein Indiz für ein vorhandenes Bewußtsein. Neben einigen weiteren.
Auf jeden Fall gehört das fühlen und empfinden auch dazu.
Deswegen sollten sie besser behandelt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ein dämlicher Mensch nicht begreift, hat eine schlaue Krähe womöglich schon längst erkannt.


Das heißt also umgekehrt, ein schlauer Mensch begreift das, was eine dumme Krähe nicht erkennt? 

Die Diskussion hier, was wer wie intelligent ist und wer nicht, ist sowieso völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen und an meiner ursprünglichen Intention vorbei. Nämlich, dass wir uns bewusst sind, dass wir älter werden und sterben, Tiere aber nicht. Und dass und eben dieses Bewusstsein in unsereren Lebensentscheidungsprozessen und unserem Konsumverhalten deutlich beeinflusst und das sieht auch jeder Volkswirtschaftler so.

Ich habe auch noch keine Krähe und noch keinen Hund gesehen, der die Midlife-Krise hatte.
Oder irgend' einen Affen, der die Fähigkeit zur Integralrechnung erworben hat.


----------



## Mahoy (28. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hier, was wer wie intelligent ist und wer nicht, ist sowieso völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen und an meiner ursprünglichen Intention vorbei. Nämlich, dass wir uns bewusst sind, dass wir älter werden und sterben, Tiere aber nicht.



Was nach wie vor komplett unbelegt ist. Es ist bei zig Arten belegt, dass sie sich isolieren und zum Sterben zurück ziehen, und zwar lange bevor sich überhaupt Verfallserscheinungen zeigen. Sprich, irgend eine Art von Kenntnis des nahenden Todes (und damit indirekt auch von Sterblichkeit) ist bei Tieren auf jeden Fall vorhanden. Wie viel davon bewußt oder instinktiv ist, wäre zu klären, denn ...



> Ich habe auch noch keine Krähe und noch keinen Hund gesehen, der die Midlife-Krise hatte.



... es mag ja sein, dass sich Tiere etwas über der Mitte ihres Lebens keinen Sportwagen kaufen oder sich jüngere Liebhaber anlachen, allerdings machen auch Menschen das _nicht_ infolge eines bewussten Erwägungsprozesses nach dem Motto "Oh, ich werde bald 40, es wird höchste Zeit, Zeit noch mal intensiv zu leben!", sondern ebenfalls instinktiv.



> Oder irgend' einen Affen, der die Fähigkeit zur Integralrechnung erworben hat.



Es gibt allerdings auch viele Menschen gesehen, die diese Disziplin nie gemeistert haben und ihr Lebtag nicht begreifen werden. Sind das damit Affen?

Wobei auch das vom Thema abgeht, denn die Ausprägung und Verfeinerung bestimmter Fähigkeiten ist immer an Bedarf und Notwendigkeit gekoppelt. Was nie benötigt wurde, wird nicht ausgeprägt und was nicht verwendet wird, wird nicht verfeinert. Daher sind isolierte Fertigkeiten gänzlich ungeeignet, um Intelligenz zu messen. Etliche indigene Völker haben nur rudimentäre mathematische Kenntnisse, könnten aber auf den Gedanken kommen, Intelligenz an der Fertigkeit im, sagen wir mal, Fährtenlesen zu messen, womit du und ich und der große Rest der Weltbevölkerung vermutlich komplette Idioten und auf dem selben Stand wie ein Affe sind.

Und wenn wir sogar mal zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurück kommen, ging es ursprünglich um Ökonomie. Und da haben wir dem Tierreich nichts voraus, denn es gibt keine Pluspunkte dafür, eine Sache umständlicher zu gestalten. Auch Tiere gehen nach dem Grundsatz vor, mit möglichst minimalen Aufwand maximalen Gewinn zu erzielen, nur ist ihre Gewinnerwartung deutlich weniger abstrakt. Im Idealfall ist das aber sehr erfolgreich, denn die meisten Viecher rackern sich nur wenige Stunden in der Woche ab und können die restliche Zeit schlafen, spielen, v*geln oder andere Dinge tun, auf die sie gerade Lust haben.
Sicherlich ist diese Art zu wirtschaften von bestimmten Rahmenbedingungen abhängig, deren Wegfall katastrophal ist, während sich der Mensch _theoretisch_ die passenden Rahmenbedingungen schaffen kann. In der Praxis ist unsere heutige Art zu wirtschaften aber auch schon weit vom Optimum entfernt, da auch wir zum Einen keinerlei Krisensicherheit generieren können und zum Anderen komplett auf Pump (Und damit meine ich nicht nur Kredite, sondern die ganze Bandbreite verfügbarer und endlicher Ressourcen ...) aufgebaut ist.

Dinge wie planbare Nahrungsgewinnung und Vorratshaltung sind zweifelsohne Kulturleistungen, die allerdings auch Ameisen gemeistert haben. Eine von der Realwirtschaft entkoppelte Schattenwirtschaft hingegen ist eher ein durch Komplexität verschleierter Rückschritt - da in etwa damit vergleichbar, als ob sich ein Tier trotz Hungers mal zwei Tage nicht auf Nahrungssuche geht, sondern darauf wettet, dass am dritten Tag ein Vielfaches direkt vor der Schnauze landet und man beim Zuschnappen schneller ist als alle Anderen.

Dass beispielsweise ein erfolgreicher Beutejäger vermutlich eher die Energie für zukünftige erfolgreiche Jagden hat, bleibt davon natürlich unbenommen, was sich allerdings erheblich unterscheidet ist der Umstand, dass der persönliche Einsatz auch bei erfolgreichen Beutejägern bei jeder Jagd geleistet werden muss. Die Jagdbeute vergangener Jagden sorgt nicht dafür, dass man nicht mehr jagen gehen muss. Erworbenes Vermögen, egal wie es erworben wurde, kann man hingegen für sich arbeiten lassen.

Ich hoffe, damit ist die Kurve zum eigentlichen Thema genommen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist bei zig Arten belegt, dass sie sich isolieren und zum Sterben zurück ziehen, und zwar lange bevor sich überhaupt Verfallserscheinungen zeigen.



Wo ist das denn belegt?
Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Elefanten.


----------



## AchtBit (28. September 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> bzw viel zu krass nur für Reiche ausgelegt, und sollte daran was geändert werden ?
> 
> Ich meine ,  die sagen ja das man auch als Kleinanleger das Geld was man über Jahrzehnte mit harter Arbeit sich erspart hat lieber in Aktien investieren sollte als sinnlos auf der Bank liegen zulassen, wo man womöglich noch Negativzinsen bezahlt.
> Und sagen dann noch man soll privat für die Rente vorsorgen.
> ...



Also das kannst du dir doch denken. Hast nichts, in der Schule,über den weltweit wachsenden Kapitalismus gelernt?  Erst wenn, die nicht erneuerbaren Rohstoffe und Resourcen, am Ende sind, dann merken die Dummen, dass sie ihr Gold und Geld nicht essen können und wie nutzlos es jetzt geworden ist.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja genauso wie mit Intelligenz. Intelligenz ist auch immer ein Umstand der Umgebung.


Also meine Persönliche Definition von  Intelligenz ist , sich bestmöglich den vorhanden Gegebenheiten anzupassen und sich daraus ein Vorteil gegenüber seinen Mitwerben (Feinden) zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Mahoy (28. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn belegt?
> Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Elefanten.



Vorsicht, nur Elefantenfriedhöfe sind ein Märchen. So ordentlich sind die Dickhäuter dann doch nicht, sich zum Sterben an zentralen Orten zu sammeln. Das wäre auch etwas umständlich, schließlich wandern sie und hätten's womöglich ziemlich weit zum nächsten Friedhof. 
Allerdings gehören Elefanten tatsächlich zu den Tieren, bei denen sich die Alten absondern. Zumindest indische Elefanten, bei afrikanischen weiß ich es nicht.
Ansonsten machen das aber wohl so ziemlich alle Tiere, die in sozialen Gruppen zusammenleben. Einzelgängerische Viecher würden das vieleicht auch machen, auch, aber da gibt's halt niemanden, von dem sie sich zurückziehen könnten.

Womöglich ist aber die grundsätzliche Frage schon falsch gestellt. Menschen lernen ja auch erst, dass sie sterblich sind; deshalb muss man das Kindern ja auch irgendwie erklären. Warum sollte das Tieren nicht auch bewusst werden können, sobald sie mit dem Tod (von Artgenossen) konfrontiert werden? Es gibt ja sogar Tierarten, die um den verstorbenen Partner oder Nachwuchs trauern oder zumindest den Verlust registrieren - da muss es also ein gewisses Verständnis geben, dass da etwas zu Ende gegangen ist, was ansonsten weiter gegangen wäre.

Ansonsten: Thema?


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was nach wie vor komplett unbelegt ist. Es ist bei zig Arten belegt, dass sie sich isolieren und zum Sterben zurück ziehen, und zwar lange bevor sich überhaupt Verfallserscheinungen zeigen.
> Sprich, irgend eine Art von Kenntnis des nahenden Todes (und damit indirekt auch von Sterblichkeit) ist bei Tieren auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


Wenn überhaupt, kapieren Tiere das erst, wenn sie merken, dass es mit ihnen zu Ende geht. Viele Tiere ziehen sich im Alter zurück, weil sie einen sicheren Platz suchen, an dem sie nicht von jüngeren und fitteren Fressfeinden gefunden werden. Oder weil es dort weicheres Futter gibt, Stichwort Elefanten. Noch dazu kommt, dass Tiere in der Regel ein völlig anderes Zeitgefühl haben, als Menschen.
Ich habe auch noch von keinem Tier gehört, dass Suizid begeht. Und nö, Spinnenmännchen vor der Paarung zählen nicht. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie viel davon bewußt oder instinktiv ist, wäre zu klären, denn ...


Es gibt da eigentlich nichts zu klären.
Die meisten Menschen richten ihr Leben nach Zielen aus.
Tieren fehlt einfach der Verstand, der Instinkt dominiert in deren Leben.

Menschen machen auch nicht "instinktiv" eine Ausbildung, oder planen "instinktiv" eine Familie zu gründen oder wie sie sich ihre Karriere später vorstellen. Ihnen ist bewusst, dass sie für ihre Lebensziele einen begrenzten Zeitrahmen zur Verfügung haben und dieses Bewusstsein, oder besser Wissen, kommt schon irgendwann während der Kindheit zur Tage.

Ich habe auch nicht, als erster meines mir näher bekannten Familienstammbaumes, "instinktiv" das Abitur gemacht und bin instinktiv zur Uni gegangen, nö, ich wollte das aufgrund weitreichenderer Überlegungen heraus. Und nun, sieben Jahre später bin ich am falschen Ende der Zwanziger angelangt und frage mich, ob es wirklich die richtige Entscheidung war, meine Jugend fast nur mit Paukerei zu verbringen, während  viele meiner Altersgenossen auf Brautschau gegangen sind und gefühlt jedes zweite Wochenende auf den Putz gehauen haben - diese Frage stelle ich mir garantiert auch nicht instinktiv. 

Ich habe nirgendwo einen Grunsatzdiskussion über Intelligenz angestoßen, sondern nur und nicht mehr, dass unser Selbstbewusstsein so ausgeprägt ist, dass dies unseren Lebens- und Konsumstil beeinflusst.
Dieser Faktor spielt in der Volkswirtschaft, in der Psychologie, Soziologie, Theologie, Philosophie, Biologie und wahrscheinlich sonstwo noch eine Rolle, such' dir was raus.
Heute will der Mensch unterhalten werden, 'ne Stereoanlage zuhause stehen haben, Porsche fahren, etc. aber auch Forschen und die Welt besser verstehen. Bloß gut essen und sich fortpflanzen reicht da nicht mehr.
Als der Mensch noch in Höhlen gelebt hat, hat ihm die Orgie nach dem Jagdausflug hingegen gereicht.^^


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch von keinem Tier gehört, dass Suizid begeht.


Ich sage nur "Lemminge". Aber die machen den Massenselbstmord wohl eher unfreiwillig. 

Um nochmal zur Ursprungsfrage und Topic zurückzukommen: Ja das System ist leider für Reiche ausgelegt. Indem sie sich noch mehr bereichern. Der allgemeine Wohlstand steigt zwar auch. Aber es gibt auch in reicheren Ländern noch Armut und soziale Ungerechtigkeiten.
Leider gibt es keine funktionierenden Alternativen zum Kapitalismus. Alle anderen Systeme sind gescheitert.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2020)

Mit Blick auf so manche Urvölker kann man dem Kapitalismus auch einige positive Dinge abgewinnen. Schwierig sich da einen Mittelweg vorzustellen. Hätten wir Strom, fließend Wasser oder von Kinderhänden genähte Shirts?... 

Ich hab aber auch keine Lösung.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (28. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Um nochmal zur Ursprungsfrage und Topic zurückzukommen: Ja das System ist leider für Reiche ausgelegt. Indem sie sich noch mehr bereichern. Der allgemeine Wohlstand steigt zwar auch. Aber es gibt auch in reicheren Ländern noch Armut und soziale Ungerechtigkeiten.


Ich stimme Dir zu und würde das so formulieren und ergänzen:
Weltweit schafft der Mensch anhand entwickelter Maschinen und "Nutzung" der Natur Werte. Der Zugang zu den Werten wird hierarchisiert und an Bedingungen wie Einkommen und Vermögen geknüpft. Im Ergebnis besitzen viele Menschen wenig, weil wenige viel besitzen. Mit anderen Worten viele sind arm, weil wenige reich sind. Wenige Menschen haben so viel Vermögen, welches sie als Kapital investieren bzw. lassen andere für sich arbeiten. Viele Menschen haben dies nicht und sind gezwungen, ihre Arbeitskraft zu  verkaufen. Sie erarbeiten das Reichtum der Kapitaleigner*innen. Armut bedeutet für viele Menschen in verschiedensten Teilen Nachteile: weniger Bildung, schlechtere Gesundheit, geringere Lebenswerwartung, weniger Machteinflussmöglichkeiten. Das reicht bis hin zu Hunger und Tod, Vertreibung oder Verdrängung in Slums. Und klar, auch hierzulande gibt es diverse Ungerechtigkeiten und das nicht zu knapp: niedrige Einkommen bedeuten in einer Gesellschaft, die immer mehr verwertet und kommerzialisiert, sozialer Ausschluss (keine Klassenfahrten für Kinder, keine Kneipen/Kino...besuche, Wohnraumverdrängung), Repression (bei HartzIV Sanktionen, Knast bei Nichtzahlung nach "Schwarzfahren") und Erniedrigung (Flaschensammeln). Gleichere Gesellschaften, nicht der allgemeine Wohlstand alleine, so  der Gesundheitswissenschaftler Richard G. Wilkinson, führten u.a. zu besserer Gesundheit und längerem Leben. Dies konnte er auch bei reichen Gesellschaften feststellen.


> Leider gibt es keine funktionierenden Alternativen zum Kapitalismus. Alle anderen Systeme sind gescheitert.


Dem autoritären Staatskapitalismus ist sicher keine Träne nachzuweinen. Eine Frage wäre den Menschen zu stellen, was sie aus der Erkenntnis machen, dass sie ausgebeutet werden und mehr oder weniger gezwungen sind, zur Ausbeutung Anderer beizutragen? Dass sie an der drohenden Vernichtung der eigenen Lebensgrundlage (Ökosysteme) mehr oder weniger teilhaben?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf so manche Urvölker kann man dem Kapitalismus auch einige positive Dinge abgewinnen.


Oder mit Blick auf andere manche "Urvölker" negative - wie Ungleichheit und Zerstörung der Lebensgrundlagen.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings gehören Elefanten tatsächlich zu den Tieren, bei denen sich die Alten absondern. Zumindest indische Elefanten, bei afrikanischen weiß ich es nicht.



Wäre mir neu.
Elefanten haben nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Zähnen. Wenn die verbraucht sind, suchen Elefanten Gräser, die sie leichter essen können. 
Daher findet man tote Elefanten meist dort, wo es diese leichten, weiche Gräser gibt.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. September 2020)

Ich weiß ich bin weder TE noch Mod allerdings würde ich mich freuen wenn wir für die Diskussion über die Intelligenz und das verhalten von Tieren vlt. einen eignen Thread aufmachen.
Gruß Michael.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn wir sogar mal zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurück kommen, ging es ursprünglich um Ökonomie. Und da haben wir dem Tierreich nichts voraus, denn es gibt keine Pluspunkte dafür, eine Sache umständlicher zu gestalten. Auch Tiere gehen nach dem Grundsatz vor, mit möglichst minimalen Aufwand maximalen Gewinn zu erzielen, nur ist ihre Gewinnerwartung deutlich weniger abstrakt. Im Idealfall ist das aber sehr erfolgreich, denn die meisten Viecher rackern sich nur wenige Stunden in der Woche ab und können die restliche Zeit schlafen, spielen, v*geln oder andere Dinge tun, auf die sie gerade Lust haben.



Die meisten Tiere sind nahezu die gesamte Wachphase mit Nahrungssuche, -aufnahme oder Verwertung beziehungsweise mit dem Schutz vor Feinden beschäftigt und auch Fortpflanzung ist bei den meisten eher Arbeit den Vergnügen. Ob man das "Lust drauf haben" von "abrackern" abgrenzen kann, sei dahingestellt - es gibt auch Leute, die Sänsenmähen als Hobby betreiben, trotzdem ist ein Feld auf diese Art abzuernten Arbeit und auch eine Kuh frisst nicht, weil sie Spaß dran hat, sondern Hunger. Spielverhalten gibt es jedenfalls nur noch bei wenigen Arten nach der Jugend.



> Sicherlich ist diese Art zu wirtschaften von bestimmten Rahmenbedingungen abhängig, deren Wegfall katastrophal ist, während sich der Mensch _theoretisch_ die passenden Rahmenbedingungen schaffen kann. In der Praxis ist unsere heutige Art zu wirtschaften aber auch schon weit vom Optimum entfernt, da auch wir zum Einen keinerlei Krisensicherheit generieren können und zum Anderen komplett auf Pump (Und damit meine ich nicht nur Kredite, sondern die ganze Bandbreite verfügbarer und endlicher Ressourcen ...) aufgebaut ist.



Unser System prädigt das individuelle Optimum, was meilenweit vom gesamtwirtschaftlichen Optimum liegt. Der Verbrauch von Ressourcen, die nachfolgende Generationen für einen annehmbaren Lebensstil bräuchten, ist ein Musterbeispiel dafür: Über Zeit und Gesamtbevölkerung integriert ist die Bilanz rabenschwarz. Aber das zählt nicht. Was zählt ist nur, was bei dem Handelnden unterm Strich steht, der die Ressourcen heute verbrät. Und für den steht da ein dickes Plus, dass ist das Ziel das System. Und das wird solange getrieben, bis auf dem Plus eine Null wird, danach lässt man seinen Schrott rumstehen (teilweise wortwörtlich) und sucht die nächte Gelegenheit, an der man sich selbst bereichern kann.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorsicht, nur Elefantenfriedhöfe sind ein Märchen. So ordentlich sind die Dickhäuter dann doch nicht, sich zum Sterben an zentralen Orten zu sammeln. Das wäre auch etwas umständlich, schließlich wandern sie und hätten's womöglich ziemlich weit zum nächsten Friedhof.
> Allerdings gehören Elefanten tatsächlich zu den Tieren, bei denen sich die Alten absondern. Zumindest indische Elefanten, bei afrikanischen weiß ich es nicht.
> Ansonsten machen das aber wohl so ziemlich alle Tiere, die in sozialen Gruppen zusammenleben. Einzelgängerische Viecher würden das vieleicht auch machen, auch, aber da gibt's halt niemanden, von dem sie sich zurückziehen könnten.
> 
> ...



Zu sterbenden Tieren fällt mir kein Beispiel ein, aber es gibt nicht wenige Arten mit gewissem Sozialverhalten, die in höherem Alter weitaus größere Risiken eingehen. Selbstgefährdendes Schutzverhalten anderen gegenüber ist bei Meeressäugern sogar über die unmittelbare Verwandtschaft hinaus dokumentiert, bei Großkatzen zumindest für diese keine Seltenheit, Hundeartige werden z.T. ebenfalls draufgängerisch, etc.. Dieses gesteigerte Verletzungsrisiko lässt sich nicht mit gesteigerter Erfahrung erklären, im Gegenteil, passt zu einer evolutionären Strategie in denen dem Überleben älterer, sich gar nicht mehr oder nur noch eingeschränkt fortpflanzender Individuen ein geringerer Wert beigemessen wird.

Übrigens ein ziemlich starker Kontrast zu unserer Gesellschaft, in der gerade ältere meist große Mengen der knappen Ressourcen horten, obwohl sie sich eigentlich bewusst sein sollten (wenn das mit dem Bewusst-seien denn so simpel wäre, wie von two-face dargestellt), dass sie damit so eh nichts mehr anfangen können.


----------



## seahawk (3. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt noch Politiker - sogar in der SPD - , die Gerechtigkeit wollen. Vermögenssteuer, jetzt!









						Debatte um Vermögensteuer: Liebäugeln mit einer Sonderlast für Reiche
					

Die Corona-Pandemie treibt die Staatsverschuldung auf ein Rekordniveau. Braucht es deshalb eine Steuer oder Abgabe auf Vermögen?




					www.faz.net


----------



## DAU_0815 (5. Oktober 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> *Ist unser System nur für Reiche ausgelegt ?*


Ja, natürlich, alleine die Frage strotzt vor Naivität. In fast jedem Thema läuft es darauf hinaus, von unten nach oben zu verteilen. Bleibt nur die Frage, was "reich" ist. Das geht heute jenseits von einer Million im Jahr Einkommen los. Und ja, wesentliche Teile der Gesetze der letzten dreißig Jahre sind zum Ausplündern  des Mittelstandes gedacht. Aber die Wähler wählen ihre Lobbyisten Parteien, sie wollen es so.  Und anstatt eine vorhandene Alternaitve zu wählen, setzen sie als Alternative dann auf Rechtsradikale. Es ist so lächerlich.


----------



## Xzellenz (9. Oktober 2020)

Na na na. Wir wollen doch nicht in "Verschwörungstheorien" abgleiten


----------

